# Pile of curing weed



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Just a shot of some weed I'm curing. Gave it 2 days at 100 F then turned it up to 125 and this is after a day of that. It's on a Sunbeam Expressheat heating pad with parchment paper over it, inside a plastic storage container. I actually have 2 heating pads in there to cover the whole bottom. After the 2 days at 100 F the volume had reduced enough from evaporation that I could fold the pads and parchment over the pile so that it was enclosed on both top and bottom. Sort of a hot weed sandwich.

Anyway, seems to be progressing nicely. I did a quick trimming before the curing, I'll do the rest after it gets drier so I can handle it more easily. I put the trimmings in another small container and sat it on the pad also, at one end of the container. That worked too, it browned up nice. Gotta mix it around, and the bud pile, when I open the main container to wipe out condensed moisture. That's how it gradually gets drier over several days.

BTW, turned out that heat setting 5 gave just the right temperature for the 125 F part. For the 100 F part I think I used setting 2. I also put a folded up blanket over the heating pads for that part to avoid overheating. I took the blanket out for the 125 F part. I also put several folded blankets over the top and sides of the container for the whole process. That blue thing in the image is actually one of the blankets visible through the container side.

The container is about 3'x1'x 8". I put the probe of a meat thermometer at the bottom of the pile to monitor temperature. It's the kind with a wire from the probe to the unit, so the unit sits on top the blankets and the wire goes in under the lid to the pile. As you can see, I even put the smaller buds in there. I'll sort it out later. Everything needs to be cured first. Uncured weed is pretty useless. Who can actually smoke that shit without hacking their lungs out? BTW when you extract oil from weed cured this way is comes out brown, not green.


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 14, 2016)

sexy


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2016)

Heat curing? Why...


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Heat curing? Why...


Because it works and works fast. I even dry it in there after I manicure it, same 125 F temperature, dropping it lower as it gets closer to 60% RH. With no weed out in the air there's no smell problems and no loss of terps, at least less than in open air. There can't be much volatilizing because there's not much smell. 125 F is not particularly hot anyway so I doubt it could cause any harm. It comes out plenty potent with nice aroma and flavor.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 14, 2016)

Drying/curing with heat ? ......I'm speechless , this just dosent make any sense to me, I can understand if ur outa bud and do a couple grams...but a whole plant....?.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2016)

Never herd of it.. Do you water cure too?


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 14, 2016)

think its a tobacco tek


----------



## Victor6634 (Nov 14, 2016)

How come the buds are all brown


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah it comes from flue curing tobacco. I just thought of using heating pads in a closed container myself. I don't water cure, because I want full weight. If people want to remove the water solubles they're welcome to do it themselves. If I was smoking it myself I would. I had to quit though because it caused serious infections from suppressing my immune system. I loved smoking weed too. The forced quitting sucks. I had to choose between getting high and having my face swell up from gum infections or not getting high and having a normally sized face. I have to stay inside for several days when it happens. My upper lip sticks out so much I look like a duck. Good thing I don't have to go to a job or anything. That's for people who don't produce anything.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Victor6634 said:


> How come the buds are all brown


Because the curing destroys the chlorophyll, then it just looks brown. If buds look green, you know it wasn't properly cured, just dried.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2016)

I was under the impression we are curing the trics which don't act like tobbaco leaves, your curing the substrate for thc with this method in my mind..

But to each their own as long as you don't look like a duck it works man!


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I was under the impression we are curing the trics which don't act like tobbaco leaves, your curing the substrate for thc with this method in my mind..
> 
> But to each their own as long as you don't look like a duck it works man!


Yeah the duck lip is the worst. But no, the whole idea of curing is to get rid of the chlorophyll and convert starch to sugars. It does make the resin smell different though, like when you extract it. Smells like hash oil. It's actually good for making hash by mixing it with sifted trichs from extracted weed. It's easy to sift leached weed because it's not gooey. I just work the powder into the resin, very nice hash actually. Too bad I can't smoke it anymore. Maybe if I could take one hit and not go back to daily use, but it's hard to do that.


----------



## BlazingGunner (Nov 14, 2016)

to each there own but this just seems like a pain in the ass compared to hanging it or putting it on a drying rack and just turning the buds every now and again


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

BlazingGunner said:


> to each there own but this just seems like a pain in the ass compared to hanging it or putting it on a drying rack and just turning the buds every now and again


Indeed it is more work, which is why nobody else does it, and why I have no serious competition. It's about quality, not easiness. Anybody can produce mediocre green weed, but it's crap compared to my professionally cured brown weed. I wouldn't even pay money for the green weed you see in the jars in dispensaries. That's just for the suckers and Philistines. Mine is connoisseur grade.


----------



## BlazingGunner (Nov 14, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Indeed it is more work, which is why nobody else does it, and why I have no serious competition. It's about quality, not easiness. Anybody can produce mediocre green weed, but it's crap compared to my professionally cured brown weed. I wouldn't even pay money for the green weed you see in the jars in dispensaries.


are you just smoking the bud or is gonna be made in hash/oil? 

the color throws me off it looks like "dirty weed/mexican brick weed" as it's called around here


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah I'm good on making my nice pretty buds looking like shit you get out of a pack of brick pack mexican. Low and slow for me , to each there own but I doubt I'd be smoking any of it


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 14, 2016)

This guy has to be trolling us


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> Yeah I'm good on making my nice pretty buds looking like shit you get out of a pack of brick pack mexican. Low and slow for me , to each there own but I doubt I'd be smoking any of it


Well the Mexican brick pack is at least cured. Too bad they started with crap genetics. But I actually don't recommend that anyone other than me do this. Too much trouble. Just keep making the green shitweed so people can cough a lot, they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## BlazingGunner (Nov 14, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Well the Mexican brick pack is at least cured. Too bad they started with crap genetics. But I actually don't recommend that anyone other than me do this. Too much trouble. Just keep making the green shitweed so people can cough a lot, they seem to enjoy it.


i smoke green buds and i don't cough at all unless i over do it and any smoke overdone will make you cough


----------



## Chorse (Nov 14, 2016)

Silly


----------



## BlazingGunner (Nov 14, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> Yeah I'm good on making my nice pretty buds looking like shit you get out of a pack of brick pack mexican. Low and slow for me , to each there own but I doubt I'd be smoking any of it


i just noticed the stems are burned lol


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 14, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Well the Mexican brick pack is at least cured. Too bad they started with crap genetics. But I actually don't recommend that anyone other than me do this. Too much trouble. Just keep making the green shitweed so people can cough a lot, they seem to enjoy it.


Brick pack mexican is not cured , I've seen literatly tons of it in my day, none is cured. I've grown great cannabis from mexican brick seeds, It's usually decent genetics grown hastily , poorly dried and no cure so they can pack it up and ship it north.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

BlazingGunner said:


> i smoke green buds and i don't cough at all unless i over do it and any smoke overdone will make you cough


Well I can tell the difference between my own weed before I started this curing thing and after. No comparison. It's WAY less harsh, smells like real weed and looks better. If smoking chlorophyll was a good thing why would tobacco growers go to the trouble of curing it? Chlorophyll is harsh as fuck, that's why.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

BlazingGunner said:


> i just noticed the stems are burned lol


That's called "cured" not "burned". You can't actually burn anything at 125 F. You can stick your hand on those pads and it won't do shit.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> Brick pack mexican is not cured , I've seen literatly tons of it in my day, none is cured. I've grown great cannabis from mexican brick seeds, It's usually decent genetics grown hastily , poorly dried and no cure so they can pack it up and ship it north.


Okay fine, I'm not a Mexican weed user so not really able to make a judgment. However, the bricks do usually look brown in photos I've seen.

Anyway, I'm happy with my cured product and I post pics now and then just so people can have the novelty of seeing actual cured weed. Not saying everyone would find it preferable, maybe some people like green weed, which is fine. Green uncured weed has become the industry standard. I like to give mine some extra refinement, that's all.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 14, 2016)

To each there own  BB


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 14, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> To each there own  BB


Yeah that's my philosophy too. If you like producing green weed and people don't gripe then by all means. And since everybody produces green weed nobody will even know any better. They'll think they're getting primo when they're actually getting industrial grade.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2016)

They look to dry. Whats the humidity %?


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Indeed it is more work, which is why nobody else does it, and why I have no serious competition. It's about quality, not easiness. Anybody can produce mediocre green weed, but it's crap compared to my professionally cured brown weed. I wouldn't even pay money for the green weed you see in the jars in dispensaries. That's just for the suckers and Philistines. Mine is connoisseur grade.


Lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Well I can tell the difference between my own weed before I started this curing thing and after. No comparison. It's WAY less harsh, smells like real weed and looks better. If smoking chlorophyll was a good thing why would tobacco growers go to the trouble of curing it? Chlorophyll is harsh as fuck, that's why.


Because tobacco growers grow for the plant material weed growers grow for the shit the plant material produces...two completely different plants that should be dried/cured completely differently


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> They look to dry. Whats the humidity %?


It was in the 90s at that time. Not dry at all. So anyway, now 12 hours after that last image it looks done to me. So now I'll take the lid off and let it get dry enough to handle for manicuring. Wrapping the pads around the pile seems to have helped. Got browner than last time when I only had one pad and couldn't wrap it over. It worked better than ever this time. That second pad paid off. In total I gave it 60 hours at 100 F and 12 hours at 125 F. It'll cure a little more when I put the cleaned buds back in after manicuring for the final drying.






Earlier image for comparison


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Because tobacco growers grow for the plant material weed growers grow for the shit the plant material produces...two completely different plants that should be dried/cured completely differently


So what's that stuff in the jars, are they going to extract it and throw the vegetative material away? Probably gonna smoke the whole shit. Therefore, the whole shit needs to be cured. But like I said, I don't recommend anyone else cure their weed, only me. This thread is for novelty purposes only. Don't try this at home. It's very dangerous. Your weed could get too mild and smell and taste too good. Nobody wants that. Everybody else's weed needs to be harsh and smell and taste like it was just cut. It's for the best, trust me.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Here it is after the manicuring.







Here's the container of trim. The greener bits are what I trimmed off right when I chopped, the leaves stayed fairly green. The brown little buds are the new stuff. Another successful curing operation completed, well after the final drying part which will take several hours. It smells fantastic btw.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2016)

There is no way it smells anywhere near as good if you woul have dryd cured the right way....shit takes TIME...you say people dont do it cause it work but the truth is people don't do it cause a proper cure takes months not days in a oven...your rushing it cause your impatient


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> There is no way it smells anywhere near as good if you woul have dryd cured the right way....shit takes TIME...you say people dont do it cause it work but the truth is people don't do it cause a proper cure takes months not days in a oven...your rushing it cause your impatient


My feelings exactly ....if OP fed me a line saying he had great weed and I showed up to his brown mountain it would seriously be hard not to laugh and then fake a sudden illness just so I could leave to go smoke my super sticky GREEN that has a 6 month slow cure on it ....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> There is no way it smells anywhere near as good if you woul have dryd cured the right way....shit takes TIME...you say people dont do it cause it work but the truth is people don't do it cause a proper cure takes months not days in a oven...your rushing it cause your impatient





Indacouch said:


> My feelings exactly ....if OP fed me a line saying he had great weed and I showed up to his brown mountain it would seriously be hard not to laugh and then fake a sudden illness just so I could leave to go smoke my super sticky GREEN that has a 6 month slow cure on it ....


I cure, but just like the above two posts Quotes i let it take time. Whats a few months to get great tasting buds? Ive got some that are approaching a year curing atm and have had some cure for over two years.

If your drying/curing in 90% humidity in that kind of heat beware of mold.

Dry it anyway you want OP but dont be saying none of us cure our harvest. Thats just a silly thing to say.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 15, 2016)

If you think this is good you should check out some of his posts in the med section.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Here it is after the manicuring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a burnt pot meatloaf


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2016)

Wouldnt the correct term be decarbonation? Except he is doing it with green buds not dried buds?


----------



## Bose (Nov 15, 2016)

I stress if my bud looks like this. Is he a troll?


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wouldnt the correct term be decarbonation? Except he is doing it with green buds not dried buds?


Lol that's what I was thinking ......looks like he's trying to decarb his smoking stash which makes no sense to me .....we decarb to change structure for baking ...however when we smoke tree we use a thing called fire so there's no need to do that ........I would bet he thinks if he decarbs his weed and then smokes it ....it would be stronger ....at least that's what it looks like to me


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lol that's what I was thinking ......looks like he's trying to decarb his smoking stash which makes no sense to me .....we decarb to change structure for baking ...however when we smoke tree we use a thing called fire so there's no need to do that ........I would bet he thinks if he decarbs his weed and then smokes it ....it would be stronger ....at least that's what it looks like to me


They look like fried ocra...mmmm I'd bet they would be a good snack!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Because the curing destroys the chlorophyll, then it just looks brown. If buds look green, you know it wasn't properly cured, just dried.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Anybody can produce mediocre green weed,* but it's crap compared to my professionally cured brown weed*. I wouldn't even pay money for the green weed you see in the jars in dispensaries. That's just for the suckers and Philistines. Mine is connoisseur grade.


alright...
I get it...
very funny.

*Philistine*
/ˈfɪlɪˌstaɪn/
noun
1.
a person who is unreceptive to or hostile towards culture, the arts, etc; a smug boorish person


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> There is no way it smells anywhere near as good if you woul have dryd cured the right way....shit takes TIME...you say people dont do it cause it work but the truth is people don't do it cause a proper cure takes months not days in a oven...your rushing it cause your impatient


Right way in YOUR opinion. Who is the authority that established how to best cure weed? There isn't one. It's just everybody copying the same silly mason jar and burping stuff. That's all just arbitrary and based on nothing. YOU like the smell of green dried weed and I like the smell of cured weed. As somebody said, to each his own. And YOU may like waiting around for a year for curing to take place at room temperature but I prefer a few days myself. Especially when it's as simple as raising the temperature a little. Your weed will look and smell like mine, when it's done in a year. Until then, you don't HAVE any cured weed.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I cure, but just like the above two posts Quotes i let it take time. Whats a few months to get great tasting buds? Ive got some that are approaching a year curing atm and have had some cure for over two years.
> 
> If your drying/curing in 90% humidity in that kind of heat beware of mold.
> 
> Dry it anyway you want OP but dont be saying none of us cure our harvest. Thats just a silly thing to say.


Okay, let me rephrase. Any of you who take less than a few months to a year don't have cured weed. How's that? And about the mold, it's you room temperature guys who need to worry about mold, because your stuff is out in the open air with mold spores and your temps are nice and low just as mold prefers. Mold doesn't grow well in higher temperatures. No mold on my weed at all. I know you were just being helpful but not necessary. I'm well aware of mold.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Bose said:


> I stress if my bud looks like this. Is he a troll?


Yeah I'm a troll. Trolls are always curing weed and posting about it. That's what trolls do now.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lol that's what I was thinking ......looks like he's trying to decarb his smoking stash which makes no sense to me .....we decarb to change structure for baking ...however when we smoke tree we use a thing called fire so there's no need to do that ........I would bet he thinks if he decarbs his weed and then smokes it ....it would be stronger ....at least that's what it looks like to me


Not even a consideration, though it may happen coincidentally.


----------



## Bose (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah I'm a troll. Trolls are always curing weed and posting about it. That's what trolls do now.


Someone else mentioned it in the thread. Relax I saw the movie your not a troll. Lol


----------



## Bose (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah I'm a troll. Trolls are always curing weed and posting about it. That's what trolls do now.


Looks deep fried to me. Lol
Just kidding op. Your buds look awsome.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> They look like fried ocra...mmmm I'd bet they would be a good snack!


Lot better than the raw weed other people produce. Curing is sort of like baking. Anyway, apparently lots of people here have an aversion to doing things in a quick efficient manner. My guess is that real curing is too complicated for them. Hanging weed up then sticking it in jars and opening the lid occasionally is more their level of complexity I guess. Then they make curing tutorials, as if it's a fine art to do what they do. Nope, it's amateur hour. But then few people aside from me even bother to manicure their weed properly so what really could you expect in the curing department?


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Bose said:


> Looks deep fried to me. Lol
> Just kidding op. Your buds look awsome.


Okay, thanks then, if you're sincere. Yeah, it's Kentucky fried weed. But really this type of curing is more complicated than the hang and jar method so I don't recommend anyone who doesn't want to put in the extra effort to even do it. They'll just fuck it up and ruin their weed probably. This is for people who can screw a light bulb in without any help. Probably not many on here, certainly haven't seen any in this thread.


----------



## Bose (Nov 15, 2016)

My buddy used to bring back some killer bud from Kentucky. Don't remember it being that brown but it was awesome smoke.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Bose said:


> My buddy used to bring back some killer bud from Kentucky. Don't remember it being that brown but it was awesome smoke.


I could also call it weed McNuggets.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Right way in YOUR opinion. Who is the authority that established how to best cure weed? There isn't one. It's just everybody copying the same silly mason jar and burping stuff. That's all just arbitrary and based on nothing. YOU like the smell of green dried weed and I like the smell of cured weed. As somebody said, to each his own. And YOU may like waiting around for a year for curing to take place at room temperature but I prefer a few days myself. Especially when it's as simple as raising the temperature a little. Your weed will look and smell like mine, when it's done in a year. Until then, you don't HAVE any cured weed.


Dude you clearly have never had properly cured weed that all I can really say if you think a long cure will produce the same shit your getting in the oven


----------



## Bose (Nov 15, 2016)

Other than being brown. I must say it looks good to me. I would smoke some of that Kentucky creeper.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> your temps are nice and low just as mold prefers. Mold doesn't grow well in higher temperatures.


Mold like's it hot and humid.

Im In Australia..not many would call that nice and low temp....are you in India or Egypt or something? In fact I get daytime temps of 104f plus in summer...and we have to watch out for mold on any food left out due to the humidity. So the temps your "curing" with are not that hot for some of us.


O..and all you seem to be doing is quick drying buds using artificial heat...It may give you a little bit of a cure but it certainly wont come close to properly cured buds. (and remember i dry my buds at close to the same heat you are..)

Each to their own and all but there is no point in being a Philistine about it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 15, 2016)

Trollolololol


----------



## Victor6634 (Nov 15, 2016)

If that's how he likes his weed it's his choice to each his own lol I'm sure we all have ways that other people don't agree with


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Okay, thanks then, if you're sincere. Yeah, it's Kentucky fried weed. But really this type of curing is more complicated than the hang and jar method so I don't recommend anyone who doesn't want to put in the extra effort to even do it. They'll just fuck it up and ruin their weed probably. This is for people who can screw a light bulb in without any help. Probably not many on here, certainly haven't seen any in this thread.


What are you talking about extra effort .....good cured weed takes months and months of paying attention ....your EZ- baking your shit and calling it the most elaborate process for curing known to man ....frankly I call bullshit my friend ...do what you want it's yours but I've been around this shot basically my whole life and your weed looks like dried up yard clippings .....like I said it's whatever you wana do with your smoke but don't say everyone else is lazy cause your the one baking weed to get it to a smokable moisture and ruining it in the process................if you tried to pass an ounce of that off to me as bomb I'd laugh my ass off thinking you were joking


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> What are you talking about extra effort .....good cured weed takes months and months of paying attention ....your EZ- baking your shit and calling it the most elaborate process for curing known to man ....frankly I call bullshit my friend ...do what you want it's yours but I've been around this shot basically my whole life and your weed looks like dried up yard clippings .....like I said it's whatever you wana do with your smoke but don't say everyone else is lazy cause your the one baking weed to get it to a smokable moisture and ruining it in the process................if you tried to pass an ounce of that off to me as bomb I'd laugh my ass off thinking you were joking


Get em!


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> Dude you clearly have never had properly cured weed that all I can really say if you think a long cure will produce the same shit your getting in the oven


Okay, it was actually what I read in regard to tobacco, that the flue curing for a few days equaled room temperature curing of 1 year. Maybe in the case of weed it just never gets like the heat cured, no matter how long you give it. So I'll revise my statement to "your weed would be like mine NEVER".


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> What are you talking about extra effort .....good cured weed takes months and months of paying attention ....your EZ- baking your shit and calling it the most elaborate process for curing known to man ....frankly I call bullshit my friend ...do what you want it's yours but I've been around this shot basically my whole life and your weed looks like dried up yard clippings .....like I said it's whatever you wana do with your smoke but don't say everyone else is lazy cause your the one baking weed to get it to a smokable moisture and ruining it in the process................if you tried to pass an ounce of that off to me as bomb I'd laugh my ass off thinking you were joking


My weed is cured and everybody else's is not, simple as that. I don't think any of the detractors on here have ever smoked actual cured weed, because there hasn't been any around since the early 80s. Have you ever smoked Colombian? Probably not, hasn't been available for decades. Well my weed looks and smells just like it. Funny how nobody in those days ever said they didn't like the Colombian and wanted some green weed instead. They didn't use the exact method I use but it's similar because they made a big pile and it was heated by the sun.

Now why would they do that when they could have just hung it up to dry like the numbnuts of today do? Very simple, because nobody in Colombia would smoke green weed, because unlike Americans they have standards. Nobody ever sold green weed before growing became popular in America. Only the Americans and I suppose also the Dutch ever smoke uncured weed, meaning cured so it turns brown and all chlorophyll is gone. If it's not brown it's not fit for smoking, simple as that.

So if you have a problem with my methods then I guess you also have a problem with those of every major weed producing country in the world where it has been grown for long enough that they figured out that it needs to be browned. Go tell the Colombians that they should just hang their weed up and then stick it in jars and open the lid every day. They'll laugh you out of town.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 15, 2016)

Found this:
http://www.marijuana.com/community/threads/brown-weed.272991/


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Found this:
> http://www.marijuana.com/community/threads/brown-weed.272991/
> View attachment 3831926


Love this;
"I've never had good weed that wasn't mostly green. Acapulco Gold, Panama Red, and Columbian Red were all green with highlights in those other colors. Thai Sticks were bright green. The only weed that was brown was Mexican that had been bricked without being thoroughly dried and cured, and stored too long under sub-optimal conditions. The golds and reds are due to the color of the dried pistils. The browns are due to oxidation and other kinds of deterioration. Brown weed is green weed that has degraded.

If people like to smoke that shit, more power to them, but let's not pretend that it's as good as weed that has been grown, dried, cured, and stored properly. There's a reason brown weed is a lot cheaper."


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 15, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Love this;
> "I've never had good weed that wasn't mostly green. Acapulco Gold, Panama Red, and Columbian Red were all green with highlights in those other colors. Thai Sticks were bright green. The only weed that was brown was Mexican that had been bricked without being thoroughly dried and cured, and stored too long under sub-optimal conditions. The golds and reds are due to the color of the dried pistils. The browns are due to oxidation and other kinds of deterioration. Brown weed is green weed that has degraded.
> 
> If people like to smoke that shit, more power to them, but let's not pretend that it's as good as weed that has been grown, dried, cured, and stored properly. There's a reason brown weed is a lot cheaper."


Lol I just Google Columbian brown and that's what I found.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 15, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Lol I just Google Columbian brown and that's what I found.


Ive never had Columbian flowers. I did have some Columbian hash back in the early 90's in Amsterdam. That was pretty good i must say.
But each to their own..its just the OP's attitude that stinks, he is most likely in the 20's as he has the "I must be right and you must be wrong and you suck" attitude.
When he said that there hasnt been any cured buds since the 80's...im like..Dude? I just said i cure mine..we have a whole sub forum devoted to Curing..


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 15, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ive never had Columbian flowers. I did have some Columbian hash back in the early 90's in Amsterdam. That was pretty good i must say.
> But each to their own..its just the OP's attitude that stinks, he is most likely in the 20's as he has the "I must be right and you must be wrong and you suck" attitude.
> When he said that there hasnt been any cured buds since the 80's...im like..Dude? I just said i cure mine..we have a whole sub forum devoted to Curing..


I'd try ito for free but....ya lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Okay, it was actually what I read in regard to tobacco, that the flue curing for a few days equaled room temperature curing of 1 year. Maybe in the case of weed it just never gets like the heat cured, no matter how long you give it. So I'll revise my statement to "your weed would be like mine NEVER".


Your right my weed will never be garbage


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> My weed is cured and everybody else's is not, simple as that. I don't think any of the detractors on here have ever smoked actual cured weed, because there hasn't been any around since the early 80s. Have you ever smoked Colombian? Probably not, hasn't been available for decades. Well my weed looks and smells just like it. Funny how nobody in those days ever said they didn't like the Colombian and wanted some green weed instead. They didn't use the exact method I use but it's similar because they made a big pile and it was heated by the sun.
> 
> Now why would they do that when they could have just hung it up to dry like the numbnuts of today do? Very simple, because nobody in Colombia would smoke green weed, because unlike Americans they have standards. Nobody ever sold green weed before growing became popular in America. Only the Americans and I suppose also the Dutch ever smoke uncured weed, meaning cured so it turns brown and all chlorophyll is gone. If it's not brown it's not fit for smoking, simple as that.
> 
> So if you have a problem with my methods then I guess you also have a problem with those of every major weed producing country in the world where it has been grown for long enough that they figured out that it needs to be browned. Go tell the Colombians that they should just hang their weed up and then stick it in jars and open the lid every day. They'll laugh you out of town.


Your weed is shit .....just like the stuff that comes out of your mouth that's probably why you enjoy it so much .....if your brown re digested burnt elephant shit looking weed was so great I would have heard about the technique and/or it would be all up in the different weed magazines .....but it's not because your just tweaking on your harvest trying to be able to smoke it earlier ....go learn what curing actually is before you open your mouth anymore cause your argument tells me your either retarded or a troll ....or both .....it's that unbelievable that you think your on to something ..lol..and il stand by what I said before if you tried to push that shit around my area you'd get laughed at or punched ...crazy your the only one doing this when it's such a popular thing to do ....have fun smoking on your already burnt weed dude ....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I'd try ito for free but....ya lol


You can have my weed to smoke after it comes out of my vape box ...looks just like that and it's worthless just like that .....his green weed must have looked like bunk so he probably thought turning it brown would make it better .....this guys gotta be trolling seriously that's some retarded ass shit


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey @BobCajun

How's that vitamin C supplementation coming along? Did you cure plant scurvy yet?


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

churchhaze said:


> Hey @BobCajun
> 
> How's that vitamin C supplementation coming along? Did you cure plant scurvy yet?


I decided to save it for myself. Don't think it made much difference actually.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

Finished product. And btw somebody somewhere said "The browns are due to oxidation and other kinds of deterioration. Brown weed is green weed that has degraded." No, brown weed is weed that has had its chlorophyll metabolized away by enzymes and other stuff so you don't have to smoke that shit. It's actually desirable to "degrade" chlorophyll.

Apparently there's a lot of chlorophyll smokers out there. Personally, not too interested in smoking chlorophyll, considering it's harsh as fuck. Too bad none of you have any real weed like this, huh? Keep smoking that chlorophyll. I prefer this lovely gold/brown weed myself.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3832149
> I'm sorry your weed is out there my bad ....View attachment 3832150
> Looks like he enjoys your weed to
> 
> your weed is the shit ....


How would you know if my weed is shit or not? Haven't actually tried it, or any other actual cured weed. Now show a pic of YOUR weed, if you even have any. Should be good for a few laughs.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 16, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> How would you know if my weed is shit or not? Haven't actually tried it, or any other actual cured weed. Now show a pic of YOUR weed, if you even have any. Should be good for a few laughs.


Lol---I wouldn't try your burnt weed thanks anyway....and I've posted lots of bud pics ....no laughs 
Only laughs I get from my bud is after people are ripped off of it ....go ahead and enjoy your weed that looks like dog shit I could care less ...only real problem I have with you is calling other people lazy in there methods that take several months of management to cure properly .....especially when your baking to taste lol ......I see you edited your last post probably because I'm upsetting you and your typing out of anger ....so il leave you to cook some more dog shit ...oops I mean fine top shelf marijuana ....lol...


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lol---I wouldn't try your burnt weed thanks anyway....and I've posted lots of bud pics ....no laughs
> Only laughs I get from my bud is after people are ripped off of it ....go ahead and enjoy your weed that looks like dog shit I could care less ...only real problem I have with you is calling other people lazy in there methods that take several months of management to cure properly .....especially when your baking to taste lol ......I see you edited your last post probably because I'm upsetting you and your typing out of anger ....so il leave you to cook some more dog shit ...oops I mean fine top shelf marijuana ....lol...


I edit posts a lot, just because I didn't like the first version as much as I thought after reading it. I called people lazy etc because they were being rude, though actually hanging, chucking in jars and opening the lid every so often ain't exactly a lot of effort. However, I accept that there are two different types of curing and some like one or the other, some even both. Both have their pros and cons. It's a matter of personal choice. One is not necessarily "better" than the other.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 16, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> ...Anybody can produce mediocre green weed, but it's crap compared to my professionally cured brown weed. I wouldn't even pay money for the green weed you see in the jars in dispensaries. That's just for the suckers and Philistines. Mine is connoisseur grade.





BobCajun said:


> It's a matter of personal choice. One is not necessarily "better" than the other.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 16, 2016)

Hhhmmm what does those quotes say above there @BobCajun ....quite different than what you just told me the last time you quoted me above .....


----------



## vaporz (Nov 16, 2016)

I kind of have a motto..."if it's brown, turn it down"....having said that...I have smoked some RANK brown nugs that smoke like leaves from the yard and will give you one hell of a headache.....and I have smoked some brown nugs that will leave you in a coma for the next 5 hours( in a good way) LOL....I will say this about the pic's you have posted, I would probably disregard my own motto just so I could sample a couple of those nugs you posted because even though the color of them makes them slightly less appealing cosmetically, they could very well be some fire stuff maybe.....fire smoke is fire smoke no matter what it looks like...btw...props to OP for forming those nugs into a perfect square for the pic..A+ for presentation anyway


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

I was just being bombastic to make the thread more interesting. Youknow


vaporz said:


> I kind of have a motto..."if it's brown, turn it down"....having said that...I have smoked some RANK brown nugs that smoke like leaves from the yard and will give you one hell of a headache.....and I have smoked some brown nugs that will leave you in a coma for the next 5 hours( in a good way) LOL....I will say this about the pic's you have posted, I would probably disregard my own motto just so I could sample a couple of those nugs you posted because even though the color of them makes them slightly less appealing cosmetically, they could very well be some fire stuff maybe.....fire smoke is fire smoke no matter what it looks like...btw...props to OP for forming those nugs into a perfect square for the pic..A+ for presentation anyway


They're in the bottom of a clear container, which is rectangular. It's pretty good, like normal weed potency. The curing is just to get rid of the green color mostly. I like my weed to look old school. I just think brown weed looks better, bag appeal. I also like the smell the cure gives it, sort of earthy/hashy.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Hhhmmm what does those quotes say above there @BobCajun ....quite different than what you just told me the last time you quoted me above .....


Oh that. Must have been in a green weed bashing mood I guess. It happens.


----------



## Fevs (Nov 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> You can have my weed to smoke after it comes out of my vape box ...looks just like that and it's worthless just like that .....his green weed must have looked like bunk so he probably thought turning it brown would make it better .....this guys gotta be trolling seriously that's some retarded ass shit


The weed that comes out of my vape is not worthless at all. I use it again for edibles. You should try it! It's much stronger than you think as it's been decarboxylated during the vape session.

Seriously, we can make potent edibles with avb - already vaped bud, being made into butter.

Must admit here, I'm not a big fan of brown weed... Looks like it's baking material, or covering up a bud rot issue!

Each to their own, but as long as my ass point downwards I'll be team green! Not team brown


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 16, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Lol I just Google Columbian brown and that's what I found.


or better still, check what the urban dictionary has to say on it...
Top Definition
     
trolling
Being a prick on the internet because you can. Typically unleashing one or more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander, because it's the internet and, hey, you can.
Guy: "I just found the coolest ninja pencil in existence." 
Other Guy: "I just found the most retarded thread in existence."

TROLL BAIT
a person who attracts trolls and responds to them unknowingly to their scheme; one who falls prey to the phenomenon of trolling in an irc room, forum, or internet voice chat room; a person, place, or website that trolls find a method of attack--especially naive, overly deceptible person.
Don't be troll bait or else you could find yourself kicked, devoiced, bounced, banned, or booted from a voice room, irc channel, website, or web forum by responding angrily to a troll who has shrewd skill in avoiding the radar.

If you have any questions, see the flatworlders thread.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 16, 2016)

Fevs said:


> but as long as my ass point downwards I'll be team green! Not team brown


heh... team brown..


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 16, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> or better still, check what the urban dictionary has to say on it...
> Top Definition
> 
> trolling
> ...


I think @Fevs might be onto something about covering up budrot lol. toast your ruined harvest and sell it as "high end brick" lmao grimy


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 16, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh that. Must have been in a green weed bashing mood I guess. It happens.


nothing chaps my sensitive butt-cheeks more than getting a bag of green weed...
I mean those insensitive PRICKS... who would sell green herb?
only lazy jerks, that's who, all these lazy jerk-wads, and their stupid inferior green weed.
I spit on them


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 16, 2016)

Fevs said:


> The weed that comes out of my vape is not worthless at all. I use it again for edibles. You should try it! It's much stronger than you think as it's been decarboxylated during the vape session.
> 
> Seriously, we can make potent edibles with avb - already vaped bud, being made into butter.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who makes all my edibles now days and she straight kills it .....as far as keeping my caped weed for other things ...I have no need to do such things with the amount I have ......but thanks for the tip fevs good looking out


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 16, 2016)

A dried and cured bud and a dried only bud.
There is a difference...


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> or better still, check what the urban dictionary has to say on it...
> Top Definition
> 
> trolling
> ...


I don't make "one or more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander". Only on numbnuts who inspire it. I'm a little above gratuitous insults on random people just for kicks. Now you, on the other hand, yeah you qualify perfectly, SEIZE THE TROLL!!!


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> nothing chaps my sensitive butt-cheeks more than getting a bag of green weed...
> I mean those insensitive PRICKS... who would sell green herb?
> only lazy jerks, that's who, all these lazy jerk-wads, and their stupid inferior green weed.
> I spit on them
> View attachment 3832380


I hear ya brutha. My ass cheeks are also chapped from the heartless green weed mongers. I can hardly sit down. Wait a minute, maybe it was from riding that horse to Texas on the weekend.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 16, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> A dried and cured bud and a dried only bud.
> There is a difference...


I guess that looks different. Air curing will improve the product, no question, just like there's air cured and flue cured tobacco. Nothing bad about air curing, just takes longer and doesn't give it that brown look and Colombian-like smell.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I guess that looks different. Air curing will improve the product, no question, just like there's air cured and flue cured tobacco. Nothing bad about air curing, just takes longer and doesn't give it that brown look and Colombian-like smell.


You also have the age old traditional ways of curing cannabis, perhaps the best way?? Fermenting cannabis and also burying.
I have not tried fermenting but I have tried the buried.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> You also have the age old traditional ways of curing cannabis, perhaps the best way?? Fermenting cannabis and also burying.
> I have not tried fermenting but I have tried the buried.


I wouldn't bury it. Would probably mold. The method I use does involve fermentation. The 125 F part is for fermentation, but it takes several days so I just cut it short to about 1 day. The fermentation releases ammonia, which is why you sometimes get imported brickweed that smells like ammonia. Then you have to wait for all the ammonia to be driven off by the heating. Seems troublesome to me. I find that my quicker method produces satisfactory results and there's no ammonia smell.

Someone else could try longer term fermenting though if they want. It usually takes about 5 days and you would probably have to spray with water sometimes to maintain sufficient moisture to keep the fermentation going. My main goal is to get the green color out and make it smell like old school imports. It gives people the impression that it's "real weed" instead of "homegrown", though of course it IS homegrown, just doesn't have the usual characteristics thereof. Young people of today wouldn't know about old school imports but there's a lot of older weed smokers around. I also like the fact that this method also dries the product as it cures it, but inside a closed container where the smell doesn't fill the entire room or building. Hanging weed up in your home is really pretty inconvenient if you have a small home.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 17, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I don't make "one or more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander". Only on numbnuts who inspire it. I'm a little above gratuitous insults on random people just for kicks. Now you, on the other hand, yeah you qualify perfectly, SEIZE THE TROLL!!!


ahh, my bad my man

*Internet troll*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Troll (Internet))
Jump to: navigation, search
"Trolling" redirects here. For other uses, see Troll (disambiguation).
"Do not feed the troll" redirects here. For the Wikipedia advice, see Wikipediaeny recognition.
In Internet slang, a *troll* (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) *is a person who sows discord on the **Internet** by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,**[1]* *extraneous**, or **off-topic** messages in an online community (such as a **newsgroup**, forum, **chat room**, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into an **emotional** response**[2]** or of otherwise disrupting normal, on-topic discussion,**[3]** often for the troll's amusement.
*
notice the bold parts, I was merely highlighting them in a blind manner, in case of it possibly being even remotely applicable...

You see.. you are "upsetting people" "with the intent of provoking readers into an emotional response"

You don't even know how badly I slept last night... pondering my whole adult life's worth of curing weed into green and lovely goodness..
only to be informed by you that I've been screwing up this whole time??
I had an ache in my bung that is unrivaled in magnitude..
had to sleep on my side...


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 17, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahh, my bad my man
> heres the definition that suits a lil better
> *Internet troll*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Oh, so a troll is anyone who is not a Mormon? It would be a pretty boring forum if it was all "yes, indubitably". In the real world, one person will make a backhanded slight and the other person will sense it and respond as human nature dictates, which is not "thanks for sharing your opinion, good sir". Just grow the fuck up and deal with reality. If you can't take the heat, get the fuck out my kitchen. Pretty simple. I started the thread. Nobody else has to post on it or even read it. I don't care if I get any replies. Who the fuck needs ya?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 17, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh, so a troll is anyone who is not a Mormon? It would be a pretty boring forum if it was all "yes, indubitably". In the real world, one person will make a backhanded slight and the other person will sense it and respond as human nature dictates, which is not "thanks for sharing your opinion, good sir". Just grow the fuck up and deal with reality. If you can't take the heat, get the fuck out my kitchen. Pretty simple. I started the thread. Nobody has to post on it or even read it.


well now that's just hurtful, I just opened up and expressed to you on my hopelessly uncomfortable bung-pain, and now you are using harsh language?!
you sir.
are a meanie.
this is a gif on the emotional trauma you are inflicting.


----------



## GrandfatherRat (Nov 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I wouldn't bury it. Would probably mold. The method I use does involve fermentation. The 125 F part is for fermentation, but it takes several days so I just cut it short to about 1 day. The fermentation releases ammonia, which is why you sometimes get imported brickweed that smells like ammonia. Then you have to wait for all the ammonia to be driven off by the heating. Seems troublesome to me. I find that my quicker method produces satisfactory results and there's no ammonia smell.
> 
> Someone else could try longer term fermenting though if they want. It usually takes about 5 days and you would probably have to spray with water sometimes to maintain sufficient moisture to keep the fermentation going. My main goal is to get the green color out and make it smell like old school imports. It gives people the impression that it's "real weed" instead of "homegrown", though of course it IS homegrown, just doesn't have the usual characteristics thereof. Young people of today wouldn't know about old school imports but there's a lot of older weed smokers around. I also like the fact that this method also dries the product as it cures it, but inside a closed container where the smell doesn't fill the entire room or building. Hanging weed up in your home is really pretty inconvenient if you have a small home.


Burying does not mold the bud if it is prepared properly. In this process the bud is rolled in a corn or other plant husk, then tightly wrapped with fiber, creating a bundle called a cob. Cobs are gathered together in a larger bundle, which is buried in the ground for a year. The anaerobic fermentation type process creates the exact same type of profile your buds display-- golden brown, super potent and aromatic. The process has been used in Africa for ages. Similar types of anaerobic cure can take place in Mex brick weed when it is harvested in large piles which are left to lie in the field under a partial canopy. 
By the way, I applaud your sense of adventure and experimentation. I myself like to keep my buds curing for months before I sample them, and during that time many strains do cure down to a golden brown color-- but this is a different type of cure. I think your flue cure is much closer to an anaerobic process.


----------



## TheLordDab (Nov 19, 2016)

I really dont see why everyone is giving this guy such a hard time lol. Poor dude is posting about weed all happy and then gets shit on. I mean he was provoked and lashed out a bit but hey who doesnt do that sometimes. personally ive never had any good experiences with brown weed but i've also never dried/cured weed before in my life lol (first timer). 

Basically this all boils down to whether or not u want to argue like children about whose is better or someone can ask him exactly what hes doing and try it for themselves. Just try a couple nugs and see what happens. Who knows maybe this guy is actually Pablo Escobar and he escaped death with a stunt double, and now just grows weed in his retirement and this is his way of giving back. 

KNOWLEDGE FOR THE TARDED HOES!


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 19, 2016)

TheLordDab said:


> I really dont see why everyone is giving this guy such a hard time lol. Poor dude is posting about weed all happy and then gets shit on. I mean he was provoked and lashed out a bit but hey who doesnt do that sometimes. personally ive never had any good experiences with brown weed but i've also never dried/cured weed before in my life lol (first timer).
> 
> Basically this all boils down to whether or not u want to argue like children about whose is better or someone can ask him exactly what hes doing and try it for themselves. Just try a couple nugs and see what happens. Who knows maybe this guy is actually Pablo Escobar and he escaped death with a stunt double, and now just grows weed in his retirement and this is his way of giving back.
> 
> KNOWLEDGE FOR THE TARDED HOES!


Thanks for the support. Yeah there's a lot of people on here who just like to be argumentative instead of actually learning anything. I do rather enjoy coming back at them though. They give me a target for some witty quips. Always nice when that happens. Can't really just take shots at perfectly innocent people, but if they're foolhardy enough to give me a justification I'm more than happy to take advantage.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 19, 2016)

GrandfatherRat said:


> Burying does not mold the bud if it is prepared properly. In this process the bud is rolled in a corn or other plant husk, then tightly wrapped with fiber, creating a bundle called a cob. Cobs are gathered together in a larger bundle, which is buried in the ground for a year. The anaerobic fermentation type process creates the exact same type of profile your buds display-- golden brown, super potent and aromatic. The process has been used in Africa for ages. Similar types of anaerobic cure can take place in Mex brick weed when it is harvested in large piles which are left to lie in the field under a partial canopy.
> By the way, I applaud your sense of adventure and experimentation. I myself like to keep my buds curing for months before I sample them, and during that time many strains do cure down to a golden brown color-- but this is a different type of cure. I think your flue cure is much closer to an anaerobic process.


That's the thing, it takes a year at room temperature (or soil temperature) as opposed to a few days or weeks at 125 F. Similar results, just a vast difference in how long you have to wait. I have heard of people burying weed and Aspergillus growing on it, which is quite toxic. Maybe they didn't do it right, I don't know.

Personally I don't even let it ferment long enough for ammonia to be noticeable. It's not anaerobic conditions anyway other than being a pile, so maybe there is very little if any fermentation. It's just in a short pile and I mix it regularly. Never smelled ammonia at all. But I figure the ammonia will react with the THCA to form the ammonium salt and then when you smoke it the ammonia will be released and you'll inhale it. If you can smell ammonia then that means all of the THCA must have been made into the salt and then there was excess. The fact that I can't smell ammonia may mean that some was formed and did make the salt but it didn't reach the point of excess. Couldn't taste ammonia when I smoked it though. As I said, my goal is to get rid of the chlorophyll and give it the smell of Colombian. Fermenting might make it mellower like tobacco, but tobacco doesn't have an acidic active ingredient like weed does. It may not be a good thing to ferment weed.


----------



## TheLordDab (Nov 19, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Thanks for the support. Yeah there's a lot of people on here who just like to be argumentative instead of actually learning anything. I do rather enjoy coming back at them though. They give me a target for some witty quips. Always nice when that happens. Can't really just take shots at perfectly innocent people, but if they're foolhardy enough to give me a justification I'm more than happy to take advantage.


I dont have sides in any fight im just trying to get everyone to open their eyes and move forward. keep doing you and keep trying to help everyone no matter what people say or do. But at the same time you should take a closer look at the things you are saying to people. Just because they come asking doesnt mean you should give it to them. you can unintentionally offend many people by offending one. remember it.

someone take a hit for me cause i fkin ran out today :'(


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 20, 2016)

TheLordDab said:


> I dont have sides in any fight im just trying to get everyone to open their eyes and move forward. keep doing you and keep trying to help everyone no matter what people say or do. But at the same time you should take a closer look at the things you are saying to people. Just because they come asking doesnt mean you should give it to them. you can unintentionally offend many people by offending one. remember it.
> 
> someone take a hit for me cause i fkin ran out today :'(


I suppose you're right. I shouldn't even waste typing effort on em.


----------



## TheLordDab (Nov 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I suppose you're right. I shouldn't even waste typing effort on em.


spend that time growing some extra bud lol


----------



## Chorse (Nov 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I suppose you're right. I shouldn't even waste typing effort on em.


Hey Bob. You have to imagine that people see your shit and its outside the norm and goes against much of what they have read about curing. I don't doubt that you have something that works for you but many would bet (including me) that if given one of your plants and if they were allowed to cure it in a more traditional way...yours would not smoke or taste as good. I have quick dried weed at low heat too and to me the taste got weird....not like microwaved stuff (which really turns my stomach) but just not right. In any case, you will not be turning the industry on its head with this method.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 20, 2016)

Chorse said:


> Hey Bob. You have to imagine that people see your shit and its outside the norm and goes against much of what they have read about curing. I don't doubt that you have something that works for you but many would bet (including me) that if given one of your plants and if they were allowed to cure it in a more traditional way...yours would not smoke or taste as good. I have quick dried weed at low heat too and to me the taste got weird....not like microwaved stuff (which really turns my stomach) but just not right. In any case, you will not be turning the industry on its head with this method.


Yeah but you quick dried it without browning it first (called "yellowing" with tobacco but it gets brown with weed so I call it "browning"). Of course it tasted weird and I'm sure was also harsh. Anyway, I just showed how I prepare my weed. I really don't give a shit how others prepare theirs. I just post stuff like this for something to do. That's all this forum is to me, something to do to pass the time aside from watching YouTube. What the fuck do I care if anyone else imitates it or not? Nobody will give me a royalty, I'm sure.


----------



## Chorse (Nov 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah but you quick dried it without browning it first (called "yellowing" with tobacco but it gets brown with weed so I call it "browning"). Of course it tasted weird and I'm sure was also harsh. Anyway, I just showed how I prepare my weed. I really don't give a shit how others prepare theirs. I just post stuff like this for something to do. That's all this forum is to me, something to do to pass the time aside from watching YouTube. What the fuck do I care if anyone else imitates it or not? Nobody will give me a royalty, I'm sure.


I am with your attitude. How about you then, I see you have been growing for awhile (me 6+ years, and around grows almost 30 years). So I assume, you HAVE cured traditionally. * Do YOU like the "browned" better?*


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 20, 2016)

Chorse said:


> I am with your attitude. How about you then, I see you have been growing for awhile (me 6+ years, and around grows almost 30 years). So I assume, you HAVE cured traditionally. * Do YOU like the "browned" better?*


No I never did the jars thing. Just dried it before and that was it. Who the hell has weeks or months to leave weed sitting around? I'm a very small grower. Don't really have a stockpile. But I can tell you that my weed smells very nice and smokes as well or better than any commercial weed I've bought before, which is cured as everybody does. I also find it considerably more potent.

Interestingly, I dry it to 55% rh yet it feels resinous. Other peoples' weed at that rh feels pretty dry in comparison. Mine actually feels almost like hash when you squish it between your fingers. It changes the texture considerably. I do it mainly for the look and smell but it also improves the potency and texture coincidentally. I've found that 55% is optimal. Others often leave it around 60% but it's still too wet at that level. I saw a video by a big commercial producer and he also stated that 55% is ideal.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Nov 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> No I never did the jars thing. Just dried it before and that was it. Who the hell has weeks or months to leave weed sitting around? I'm a very small grower. Don't really have a stockpile. But I can tell you that my weed smells very nice and smokes as well or better than any commercial weed I've bought before, *which is cured as everybody does. I also find it considerably more potent.*
> 
> Interestingly, I dry it to 55% rh yet it feels resinous. Other peoples' weed at that rh feels pretty dry in comparison. Mine actually feels almost like hash when you squish it between your fingers. It changes the texture considerably. I do it mainly for the look and smell but it also improves the potency and texture coincidentally. I've found that 55% is optimal. Others often leave it around 60% but it's still too wet at that level. I saw a video by a big commercial producer and he also stated that 55% is ideal.


commercial weed is usually pulled early, dried and sold for the money, as you said, who has time to leave weed sitting around for months. Only growers who smoke their own and know they spent months growing it, take the time to finish it properly. I like to think of my buds more like wine than tobacco, but that's just me.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 20, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> commercial weed is usually pulled early, dried and sold for the money, as you said, who has time to leave weed sitting around for months. Only growers who smoke their own and know they spent months growing it, take the time to finish it properly. I like to think of my buds more like wine than tobacco, but that's just me.


I see. In that case it might make sense then. The flue curing would be good for commercial growers though, who don't have stockpiles. Granted, the common buyer would be perplexed by it at first, being so different, but I think they would learn to appreciate it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 20, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> commercial weed is usually pulled early, dried and sold for the money, as you said, who has time to leave weed sitting around for months. Only growers who smoke their own and know they spent months growing it, take the time to finish it properly. I like to think of my buds more like wine than tobacco, but that's just me.



This.

I doubt many have truly had well cared for buds, dried properly and slow cured for months. Makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## prostheticninja (Nov 20, 2016)

You would think OP is on here bragging about how he masterminded the last 10 prominent international travesties the way you people are jumping down his throat. Its weed. Chill the fuck out. I would hate to see how some of you act when confronted with differing political or religious beliefs lol.

With that being said, cured weed does turn darker. Anyone who says otherwise has never cured weed or is horrendously unobservant. However, weed being dark is not necessarily representative that it is cured, as there are plenty of other ways to darken up nug that isnt through curing. From what I can see, OPs nugs look like they are sticky, dense, plumpers. I am not so stuck-up and close minded that I would just cast them aside like some kind of smug egotist.

Also, no one has posted anything here that remotely resembles a scientific explanation on why their method is better than the other, besides the OP. Now, if he can back it up with sources that are relevant to marijuana and not tobacco, we can all eat our shoes and go home.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Nov 20, 2016)

prostheticninja said:


> You would think OP is on here bragging about how he masterminded the last 10 prominent international travesties the way you people are jumping down his throat. Its weed. Chill the fuck out. I would hate to see how some of you act when confronted with differing political or religious beliefs lol.
> 
> With that being said, cured weed does turn darker. Anyone who says otherwise has never cured weed or is horrendously unobservant. However, weed being dark is not necessarily representative that it is cured, as there are plenty of other ways to darken up nug that isnt through curing. From what I can see, OPs nugs look like they are sticky, dense, plumpers. I am not so stuck-up and close minded that I would just cast them aside like some kind of smug egotist.
> 
> Also, no one has posted anything here that remotely resembles a scientific explanation on why their method is better than the other, besides the OP. Now, if he can back it up with sources that are relevant to marijuana and not tobacco, we can all eat our shoes and go home.


it's pretty simple, take some of your fresh nuggs that you spent all that time and money growing and try his method and report back, we will be waiting


----------



## prostheticninja (Nov 20, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> it's pretty simple, take some of your fresh nuggs that you spent all that time and money growing and try his method and report back, we will be waiting


Ok.

I am harvesting a few in about 20 hours. As my crop is personal, I do not see the trouble in setting some aside as a variable group to test against a control.

hope youre dreaming about these brown plumpers. if you arent, well, you will be.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks like a giant De-Carb run ... The whole idea is keep the buds from transpiring and losing moisture " too quickly " either from " heat " or light. The buds will use the chlorophyll as its LAST MEAL ( no roots to feed plant ) and convert to sugar WITHOUT HEAT OR FANS. I do a cure for at least 4 weeks , allowing the terpenes to profile. If im growing good ass strains the LAST THING i would want is SPEED DRIED WEED. 

I smoked 2 week cured ... Ok . But the longer the better , like wine. I get the fact you want to blaze it as quickly as you can but all i see is the vapor off of mycene and all the other important components that a slow cure would bring. 

That mexican street swag is heat cured , usually thru compression ( generating heat like compost ) ... Fuck that . Why take good strains and bring them down to street level weed ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> No I never did the jars thing. Just dried it before and that was it. Who the hell has weeks or months to leave weed sitting around? I'm a very small grower. Don't really have a stockpile. But I can tell you that my weed smells very nice and smokes as well or better than any commercial weed I've bought before, which is cured as everybody does. I also find it considerably more potent.
> .


Soo..you have been dishing people who do cure properly but you have never done it yourself?

Some of us DO infact have enough to cure properly...yes for months..(we are on a growing forum arnt we?)

I was into home brewing beer for awhile. so I learnt patience. Drinking green beer and one left in the bottle for 6 months is a Major difference. Same with Pot.

Maybe try it with an ounce or two. Cure it for 6 months or so and get back to us?


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 21, 2016)

Some people like air curing, some like flue curing. Different strokes. It may in fact decarb though, as someone mentioned, but that's not a bad thing actually. When you smoke THCA much of it gets wasted. By decarbing first, that's an extra step that doesn't have to occur right when you smoke it. The important thing is that with flue curing it comes out a lot more potent, for whatever reason. 

Now I know most growers would be afraid of putting their buds in a pile and mixing the pile around a bunch of times, because they think buds need to be babied. I don't find that they do. Maybe some outer trichs get messed up but most of them never get touched because they are inside.

Anyway, just showing a different method that I developed. Nobody else is obligated to do likewise.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 21, 2016)

Can you detail over a timeline the moisture content of the flowers? Like in 1 week from first introducing to the heat, is there still moisture in the flowers, or is it "done" at that point. Follow up; how long do you store in jars and how long can you store in the jars as it would seem you are expediting the "dry/cure" and shortening the shelf life in parallel?


----------



## GrandfatherRat (Nov 21, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> This.
> 
> I doubt many have truly had well cared for buds, dried properly and slow cured for months. Makes all the difference in the world!


I'm in Colorado, and poorly cured bud is the norm in retail settings, for the reasons others have listed. If we're a nexus of legal weed, and this is what we get for curing, I can't imagine it's much better elsewhere. 

I think I will have to try BobCajun's technique for myself and see how I like it. It is unproductive to dismiss new or different ways of doing things, and in that spirit I will happily test out a few ounces with the flue cure method. There is lots of chemical activity and many processes going on during this cure business, and I have yet to see a good clear explanation of how and why it does what it does. Exploring these methods, and experimenting, is all part of the grand tradition!


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 21, 2016)

Experimenting is how we end up learning anything, but for those that have already experimented in or dabbled in "quick dry" methods which relied on various sources of heat from low to high with any various duration of exposure to the heat etc, it almost always yields a less than satisfying product in me experience. That doesn't mean to suggest that my experiences are an exhaustive list but just have informed me to stop trying to rush it. Maybe Bob is onto something, try it and report back.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 21, 2016)

I wouldn't actually recommend using the exact method I used, which involved wiping the condensed water out of the container. It's a pretty crude way to do it. I'm sure people could figure out an improved way, like having ventilation fans plugged into an RH relay, like they use for storing tobacco. They're pretty inexpensive. Here's the schedule used for tobacco, which should also work with weed.






To convert the wet bulb/dry bulb temperatures shown to RH just subtract and look up the temperature difference in this table.

Probably a better way to do the curing would be to use a fairly large container or box large enough to actually hang the plants up, like with normal drying but in this case in high humidity and elevated temperatures. To heat it, you could use either a rice cooker or a griddle, something like that, hooked to a thermostat. Should probably have a circulation fan in there too, a small one. I never actually add water to maintain humidity because it's humid enough just from the plants themselves during the "yellowing" phase, at least in the small container I use. I don't do the fairly long part after the yellowing part. I just dry it over about 1 day, not maintaining humidity at all. I may try the longer version sometime but for now I'm just trying to get it brown and smelling like Colombian.

What happens the way I do it with the heating pads is that the weed will only get so hot according to how much water is left in it. At first it will only get up to about 125 but as it gets drier it gets up to 145 at its hottest. I turn the heat down when it starts getting close to dry so it won't over dry. It actually did get a little over dry last time so I had to spray water on it until it got back up to 55% RH. I was sleeping during the final part. Thought it could make it to the morning but it did get too dry, in the 40s.

Afterwards I don't store in jars, just put it in a zip bag, but you could actually use the jar method if you only let it dry to 65% or whatever the usual RH is when people put air dried weed in the jars. Once you get it browned, 48 hours or so, you could simply continue as you would normally do right after chopping, meaning hang them etc. That way there would be less chance of mold. It would be sort of a hybrid between flue and air curing. In fact, you could use the same box used for the yellowing, just without the heat, assuming you put the fan and RH relay in it. 

This hybrid method is what I would recommend for most people. Only the first 48 hours require special treatment, after that it's business as usual. That way, you never need a higher temperature than 100 F. So it'll be easier to provide and less potential degradation. It gets that hot outdoors any many places, so it's not really unnatural. May actually cause some more resin to get put out, since the plant is still alive technically. Maybe that's why it seems more potent and has a more resinous texture. So the only difference between this and the usual curing method is the addition of a 48 hour yellowing phase. Not that big a deal really. Might want to give it more than 48 if it still looks too green. I gave it 60 hours last time, it got browner than it was at 48. People will have to establish the best amount of time by experimenting. It may be longer than with tobacco.


----------



## Donald Godown (Nov 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lol---I wouldn't try your burnt weed thanks anyway....and I've posted lots of bud pics ....no laughs
> Only laughs I get from my bud is after people are ripped off of it ....go ahead and enjoy your weed that looks like dog shit I could care less ...only real problem I have with you is calling other people lazy in there methods that take several months of management to cure properly .....especially when your baking to taste lol ......I see you edited your last post probably because I'm upsetting you and your typing out of anger ....so il leave you to cook some more dog shit ...oops I mean fine top shelf marijuana ....lol...


Everyone in entitled to their own personal preferences when it comes to curing time, moisture, and taste. I'm now 62 years young, have had real Red, real Gold, and fresh Green that have blown my socks off, but I will always be most favorable to the plant strain that I wish to grow with correct stage nutrition. If you grow weed correctly, indoor or outdoor you will receive what the plant is capable of producing. Curing requires patients . Not too dry not to moist. Smooth with a nice ass kicking release. Good luck with all your preferences. What you like is what YOU like. Peaceful tote's.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

One thing's for sure, if you dry your weed to 65% before you start your curing, it's already dead and won't be metabolizing any chlorophyll. That's the whole point of doing the yellowing when it's fresh and not letting it dry until the yellowing is done. The drying should be the final stage, not the first, unless you want dry weed with that typical skunk smell of uncured weed. It's easy to tell if weed is really cured, by the smell. If it smells like BHO, it ain't cured. If the extract smells like hash oil instead of BHO and is dark brown instead of almost colorless, it's cured. Why would anybody like the typical BHO smell? Smells like oil paint to me. I don't smoke that shit. It also doesn't get me very high.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 22, 2016)

I've never understood the concept of spending a couple of months on a grow only to ruin the end product by hurrying the drying/curing process to save what amounts to just another week and a half at most.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> I've never understood the concept of spending a couple of months on a grow only to ruin the end product by hurrying the drying/curing process to save what amounts to just another week and a half at most.


Me neither. Guess people like green weed that smells like paint. Let's see yours btw. I showed you mine, now you show me yours. In fact, how about everybody who posted negatively on this thread post their pics, if they dare. Let's see if I can call green or not.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Me neither. Guess people like green weed that smells like paint.


That's a ridiculous statement. There's a good many strains that will retain some green coloration after being cured. Even purplish hues and other colors in some strains is normal.

Judging something by it's color alone when there are in fact hundreds of strains or more with varying characteristics is, at best, a very prejudicial and uneducated way to go about it.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> That's a ridiculous statement. There's a good many strains that will retain some green coloration after being cured. Even purplish hues and other colors in some strains is normal.
> 
> Judging something by it's color alone when there are in fact hundreds of strains or more with varying characteristics is, at best, a very prejudicial and uneducated way to go about it.


So the green color is NOT chlorophyll and chlorophyll is NOT harsh to smoke? Weird how they don't just sell tobacco green then.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 22, 2016)

Tobacco is a completely different plant with completely different properties.

Tobacco is also processed for two main things: longevity so as not to spoil and easily manipulated chemically. Tobacco is, for the most part, completely fried on purpose. Today's tobacco has very little real properties of its own because most of that is literally cooked out of it. They then add nicotine and other preservatives and flavors to make it palatable to the average smoker.

High end pipe tobaccos are completely different. They're naturally cured over time in controlled environments. They range in color from rich browns to yellows and reds and even some dark greens.

Marijuana is done mostly the same way that high end pipe tobacco is done. That's why the color and aroma can vary from strain to strain.

But go on baking your shit into the dirt if it makes you feel better.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> Tobacco is a completely different plant with completely different properties.
> 
> Tobacco is also processed for two main things: longevity so as not to spoil and easily manipulated chemically. Tobacco is, for the most part, completely fried on purpose. Today's tobacco has very little real properties of its own because most of that is literally cooked out of it. They then add nicotine and other preservatives and flavors to make it palatable to the average smoker.
> 
> ...


It does, MUCH better.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 22, 2016)

How many cup winners with the tobacco flue cure method? Honest question.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> How many cup winners with the tobacco flue cure method? Honest question.


Five. But seriously, who judges the Cannabis cup? A bunch of Dutchies. What exactly makes the Dutch an authority on anything aside from Tulips? The Dutch couldn't cure a cold. Here they are at the Cannabis Cup; "Oh look at this sample, Lars, what a lovely green it is. Oh yes, Jan, a lovely shade indeed. Let me just take a quick hit of this...HACK COUGH RETCH...oh that was an uncommonly smooth one, Jan."


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> 5. But seriously, who judges the Cannabis cup? A bunch of Dutchies. What exactly makes the Dutch an authority on anything aside from Tulips? The Dutch couldn't cure a cold.


Many cups have been had in the states, of those (US cups) who among the top crust are "speed curing" with success?


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Many cups have been had in the states, of those (US cups) who among the top crust are "speed curing" with success?


Oh you mean the US where everybody imitates the Dutch and nobody knows shit about curing weed? Listen, numbnuts, I develop my own methods. I'm not an imitator like you and all the other Yanks and Dutchies, alright?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 22, 2016)

So, both the Dutch and US growers know nothing of curing is your statement? Did I conclude that fairly?
Where might one care to head to experience the upper tier of properly cured buds if not from the pages of High Times or the like?


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> So, both the Dutch and US growers know nothing of curing is your statement? Did I conclude that fairly?
> Where might one care to head to experience the upper tier of properly cured buds if not from the pages of High Times or the like?


Colombia, where they've been growing weed before anybody ever got the idea in the US or Netherlands. Any other questions?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 22, 2016)

... where one might find your wares, I mean I want the best, so if you are curing the best (Columbia style) then I want to try that so I have something of a goal for emulation for all future runs.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 22, 2016)

I was in a contest where anything NOT cured was not even judged.
So...Curing is expected in top shelf bud.
The judging is subjective, but results in a good idea of what's good. IMO.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey Cajun, this is a heated thread... 

Anyways, I am also interested in low heat curing. 

For my last harvest I put fresh cut in a sealed mason jar then into 95 degree heat. I did this for two days, opening and turning every few hours. Then I layer them out to dry, and repeated the mason jar with heat. 

Got them down to a safe rh, which took 2-3 weeks. They are sitting at 59% still today, after a month. 

This strain has very low smell normally, this cure seems to bring out "something" like wet dirt. (Not bad)

Appearance has more of a darker hue. Though, it still looks like weed.

Smoke, smoother...maybe. 

High, same

I'm still preferring long cure, my Durban poison has turned orange almost yellow in color at 7 mo cure. 

But.. I don't feel like I have damaged buds either in my experiment. 

Don't know If this is similar to your method


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> ... where one might find your wares, I mean I want the best, so if you are curing the best (Columbia style) then I want to try that so I have something of a goal for emulation for all future runs.


Learn how to spell Colombia.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> Hey Cajun, this is a heated thread...
> 
> Anyways, I am also interested in low heat curing.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's about the same, just slightly lower temperature than I use, which is 100 to 104. Got any pics? But yeah, the color and smell are really the only reasons I do it. I don't actually expect it to get more potent. It felt like it but no tests were done to confirm it. The mason jar would work for small amounts. Could actually put it under water and heat the water, if you had something to hold it down. I just need a bigger container so I can do it all at once and obviously I couldn't use heated water for that much.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Colombia, where they've been growing weed before anybody ever got the idea in the US or Netherlands. Any other questions?


Cannabis originated in Asia and passed to Europe long before the Western Hemisphere was even discovered, numbnuts.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Nov 22, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> Cannabis originated in Asia and passed to Europe long before the Western Hemisphere was even discovered, numbnuts.


Cannabis has grown wild through out the world for centuries upon centuries. If it originated anywhere then that would be Pangaea when it existed.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> Cannabis originated in Asia and passed to Europe long before the Western Hemisphere was even discovered, numbnuts.


Point being? Am I to believe that the Dutch grew weed before the Colombians? Maybe hemp for rope. Smoking wasn't even known or practiced before tobacco was discovered in America a few centuries ago. Nobody smoked weed before that, they all just ate it.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Nov 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah that's about the same, just slightly lower temperature than I use, which is 100 to 104. Got any pics? But yeah, the color and smell are really the only reasons I do it. I don't actually expect it to get more potent. It felt like it but no tests were done to confirm it. The mason jar would work for small amounts. Could actually put it under water and heat the water, if you had something to hold it down. I just need a bigger container so I can do it all at once and obviously I couldn't use heated water for that much.



For sure, I've noticed I don't get throat burn as bad with it.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> For sure, I've noticed I don't get throat burn as bad with it.


Very impressive. That turned out real nice. The chlorophyll is largely responsible for weed harshness. I would prefer your buds over the greenies any day. Looks primo, almost purple. Actually looks better than mine did. Even your leaf is nice and brown/purple. You sir are a curing pro.


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 22, 2016)

when i wasnt growing but rather dealing i was always getting this type of cure dropped on me. i noticed i would get such a lazy couch lock high over some of the competitor's. i wouldnt go to class if i wake and baked. i HAD to switch dealers for my own sake lol. the taste was much butter though


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> when i wasnt growing but rather dealing i was always getting this type of cure dropped on me. i noticed i would get such a lazy couch lock high over some of the competitor's. i wouldnt go to class if i wake and baked. i HAD to switch dealers for my own sake lol. the taste was much butter though


When I extracted the resin from the cured trim and made it into hash by mixing it with some sifted leached weed, it was very potent and knockout. It seems to alter the character of the high somewhat in a way which I like.

BTW, I should point out that the yellowing also converts the starch to sugars. Some people may not want to be smoking sugars. That's where the long term air curing is helpful. The sugar will be metabolized away to CO2. It'll reduce the overall weight but will make it smoother and less bad for the lungs. Here's a table showing the differences in tobacco from different curing methods. Burley and Maryland are air cured. Not sure what Oriental is but it seems to be midway between flue and air curing in sugar content.

Look for the "reducing sugars" part. Reducing sugars just means sugars like sucrose, dextrose, levulose and I think fructose. They're called that because they can take part in a chemical reaction called reduction. The amount for flue cured is 22%, so that's how much weight you would lose by air curing it after the browning part, though the percentage of sugar is usually around 15%. That particular sample was unusually high. The sugar does tend to give it a sweet taste when smoked though, so some people may actually like it. That's one of the reasons for the popularity of flue cured tobacco actually.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Point being? Am I to believe that the Dutch grew weed before the Colombians? Maybe hemp for rope. Smoking wasn't even known or practiced before tobacco was discovered in America a few centuries ago. Nobody smoked weed before that, they all just ate it.


It was but they just used a large cauldrons/stones and an enclosed room. 5 BC.


"The Greek historian Herodotus wrote in the 5th Century BC about how the ancient Scythians would enter tents and throw cannabis seeds on hot stones, and then howl with pleasure at the effect they received. This event was largely thought to be mythical, until Russian archeologists began to discover ancient Scythian gravesites which contained cauldrons, which held heated stones onto which flowering cannabis tops were thrown."


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> It was but they just used a large cauldrons/stones and an enclosed room. 5 BC.
> 
> 
> "The Greek historian Herodotus wrote in the 5th Century BC about how the ancient Scythians would enter tents and throw cannabis seeds on hot stones, and then howl with pleasure at the effect they received. This event was largely thought to be mythical, until Russian archeologists began to discover ancient Scythian gravesites which contained cauldrons, which held heated stones onto which flowering cannabis tops were thrown."


Yeah I remembered about the Sythians after I posted that. It wasn't smoking in the usual sense though, but yeah technically I suppose.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 22, 2016)

Seems the Africans may have smoked it befre western man.

" In Africa, for instance, as noted by E Baard in part seven of Dagga Stone Pipes in the Collection of the National Museum: Researches of the National Museum Volume Two‚ "it is evident that the [African] bushmen were addicted to smoking and used their dagga pipes generations before they came in contact with other races which also used similar pipes."

Interesting stuff https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100914073216AA5DYpp


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Seems the Africans may have smoked it befre western man.
> 
> " In Africa, for instance, as noted by E Baard in part seven of Dagga Stone Pipes in the Collection of the National Museum: Researches of the National Museum Volume Two‚ "it is evident that the [African] bushmen were addicted to smoking and used their dagga pipes generations before they came in contact with other races which also used similar pipes."
> 
> Interesting stuff https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100914073216AA5DYpp


Interesting, hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## ismann (Nov 23, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Five. But seriously, who judges the Cannabis cup? A bunch of Dutchies. What exactly makes the Dutch an authority on anything aside from Tulips? The Dutch couldn't cure a cold. Here they are at the Cannabis Cup; "Oh look at this sample, Lars, what a lovely green it is. Oh yes, Jan, a lovely shade indeed. Let me just take a quick hit of this...HACK COUGH RETCH...oh that was an uncommonly smooth one, Jan."


I think this is proof this guy has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## dargd1 (Nov 23, 2016)

LOL...I see that it makes no difference what anyone posts on any thread it will turn into disagreements and arguments what a shame.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Nov 23, 2016)

makes sense to compare weed to tobacco, because EVERYONE knows how good cigs taste.lol


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

ismann said:


> I think this is proof this guy has no idea what he's talking about.


Okay Lars. Where's Jan?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> makes sense to compare weed to tobacco, because EVERYONE knows how good cigs taste.lol


True. Different plants altogether.


I dont smoke cigs anymore and certainly dont put tobacco in with my pot. Its dries it out to much and makes it taste fkn awful.


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Because it works and works fast. I even dry it in there after I manicure it, same 125 F temperature, dropping it lower as it gets closer to 60% RH. With no weed out in the air there's no smell problems and no loss of terps, at least less than in open air. There can't be much volatilizing because there's not much smell. 125 F is not particularly hot anyway so I doubt it could cause any harm. *It comes out plenty potent with nice aroma and flavor*.


is this right after the cure while it's hot ? it will do ..... whats it like 2 days after ?


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

before i read anymore ..... curing happens* only* over time right ? thats the whole chemical physical shit process .. it takes time right ?

am i wrong ?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2016)

Cannaspace said:


> before i read anymore ..... curing happens* only* over time right ? thats the whole chemical physical shit process .. it takes time right ?
> 
> am i wrong ?


Your right as far as im concerned. Op is drying at room temps (round 40c) and then at slightly higher than room temps (round 50ish C).

He probably isnt decarbing either as I dont think his temps are high enough. 

Some science at 240F:

*Results of Decarboxylation Experiment*
The following charts show the results of the 30 minute and 60 minute decarboxylation experiments. Also included are the lab results from testing done prior to any artificial decarboxylation to establish a starting point. Note that because of the age of both the kief and the trim, decarboxylation had begun to take place to some degree naturally. This may not be your starting point, but should not affect the results of the experiment much.

*Kief*
Compound Before Decarb 30 Min Decarb 60 Min Decarb
THCA 24.5% 2.6% .1%
THC 3.8% 25.4% 25.5%
CBDA .6% .3% .3%
CBD 0% 1% .1%
CBN .4% 1% 1.4%
Moisture 0% 0% 0%
Total Cannabanoids 29.3% 30.3% 27.4%
*Cannabis Trim*
Compound Before Decarb 30 Min Decarb 60 Min Decarb
THCA 6.5% 2.9% .2%
THC .6% 4.8% 6.9%
CBDA .2% .2% .1%
CBD 0% 0% .1%
CBN 0% 0% 0%
Moisture 3.4% 4.5% 0%
Total Cannabanoids 7.3% 7.9% 7.3%
_Testing provided by SC Labs

As you can see from the two charts, 30 minutes was not quite enough to completely decarboxylate either the kief or the trim. At 30 minutes the kief was about 90% decarboxylated but the trim was only about 60% decarboxylated. This difference is likely because the trim had a higher starting moisture content. After 60 minutes however, both keif and trim samples were close enough to 100% decarboxylation for my satisfaction.

So there you have it. 240° F for 60 minutes should be enough to decarboxylate any cannabis with a reasonably low moisture content. For material with higher moisture content, the time can be extended but the temperature should not be increased. If you are concerned about losing organic compounds, lower heat can be used but the time should be extended to compensate.


Extracted from http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-turning-thca-into-thc/_


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Cannaspace said:


> is this right after the cure while it's hot ? it will do ..... whats it like 2 days after ?


It was actually 60 hours at around 100 F followed by about 18 hours starting at 125 F and gradually increasing as it got drier to 145 F and finally when it was closer to dry I reduced it to about 115 until completely dry. Normally I wouldn't let it get drier than 55% RH but because I went to sleep it got down to the mid 40s RH before I shut it down. Then I sprayed deionized water on it a few times until it got back up to 55%. But even though it had dried to below 50% it still had a nice aroma after I moistened it back up again, though less strong than when I stopped the drying at 60% and got it down to 55% at room temperature. You may only need two days rather than 60 hours for the 100 F part. I just wanted to try to get it browned more.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your right as far as im concerned. Op is drying at room temps (round 40c) and then at slightly higher than room temps (round 50ish C).
> 
> He probably isnt decarbing either as I dont think his temps are high enough.
> 
> ...


Yeah, if your room temperature is 100 F. Pretty hot room but possible. But it is not far above room temperature. You need 95-105 F for the browning to proceed at a good rate. BTW this isn't a new thing. I just used different equipment to accomplish it than written in this page. They used 90 F, I used 100 F, considerably faster and more degreening. I wouldn't recommend lower than 95 but people can try 90 if they want, might work for them with a longer time. Then they raised it to 115 while I raised it to 125. Again, you can try different temps and see what works best.

The bottle with holes in the top does sound like a good method for very small amounts. It would let it breathe and also keep fairly high humidity inside, especially if the bottle was in a container of water as described in the page. I guess to avoid ruining covers you could just use plastic or whatever with holes poked in it.


----------



## Flowki (Nov 23, 2016)

People say you need low temp for a slow hang dry while the linked page suggests you keep 90f minimum?


BobCajun said:


> Yeah, if your room temperature is 100 F. Pretty hot room but possible. But it is not far above room temperature. You need 95-105 F for the browning to proceed at a good rate. BTW this isn't a new thing. I just used different equipment to accomplish it than written in this page. They used 90 F, I used 100 F, considerably faster and more degreening. I wouldn't recommend lower than 95 but people can try 90 if they want, might work for them with a longer time. Then they raised it to 115 while I raised it to 125. Again, you can try different temps and see what works best.
> 
> The bottle with holes in the top does sound like a good method for very small amounts. It would let it breathe and also keep fairly high humidity inside, especially if the bottle was in a container of water as described in the page. I guess to avoid ruining covers you could just use plastic or whatever with holes poked in it.


So the two options is high heat at the cost of more energy consumption or months of time for a cooler cure?.

Not sure if any winners on this one.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Flowki said:


> People say you need low temp for a slow hang dry while the linked page suggests you keep 90f minimum?
> 
> 
> So the two options is high heat at the cost of more energy consumption or months of time for a cooler cure?.
> ...


You consider 90 or100 F high heat? This is F not C. It's also not hanging and drying, it's yellowing, or browning as I sometimes call it. The drying is done afterwards. You need high humidity for yellowing, like in the 80 or 90% rh range.


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

well you've just de-hyrdrated them ...... pretty sure on this.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Cannaspace said:


> well you've just de-hyrdrated them ...... pretty sure on this.


Yeah, and then REhydrated them.


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah, and then REhydrated them.


well i thought if you dry them to much, putting moister back in does nothing.

i may be wrong, i often am


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

""The curing process takes place after the drying process and allows for a few further things to happen that increase the quality of the bud. Firstly, it gives bacteria time to break down the remaining chlorophyll in the plant matter. Chlorophyll is the green pigment found in pretty much any plant and it is a vital component for photosynthesis – the means by which plants create food for themselves. However, Chlorophyll contains magnesium which when burnt in a joint causes the smoke to be sharp and harsh. By curing the weed you remove a lot of this, dramatically increasing the overall quality of the smoking experience.""


did your way do all this ?


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Cannaspace said:


> well i thought if you dry them to much, putting moister back in does nothing.
> 
> i may be wrong, i often am


That's only if you want to continue curing after they got dried out. Mine didn't get dried out until after the curing was completed. Adding moisture at that point improved the texture, which was the point of it.


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

""The second advantage of curing is that it allows further control of the moisture level of your bud. Drying bud removes water, resulting in a stronger and easy to burn product.* However, the drier the bud gets the more it looses its taste and aroma* – you need to strike a balance and assess where your priorities lie. By moving your harvest from drying to curing just at the point when it is dry enough to burn, but not burn very well, you gain a finite level of control over just how much moisture in your weed as it finishes.""


what you've done is dry too fast, you can't re-hydrate the flavor back


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Cannaspace said:


> ""The curing process takes place after the drying process and allows for a few further things to happen that increase the quality of the bud. Firstly, it gives bacteria time to break down the remaining chlorophyll in the plant matter. Chlorophyll is the green pigment found in pretty much any plant and it is a vital component for photosynthesis – the means by which plants create food for themselves. However, Chlorophyll contains magnesium which when burnt in a joint causes the smoke to be sharp and harsh. By curing the weed you remove a lot of this, dramatically increasing the overall quality of the smoking experience.""
> 
> 
> did your way do all this ?


Yup, sure did.


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

very interesting, i'm going for a joint.


enjoy your day 


Kasi


----------



## Cannaspace (Nov 23, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yup, sure did.


that.s good to hear


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 23, 2016)

Cannaspace said:


> ""The second advantage of curing is that it allows further control of the moisture level of your bud. Drying bud removes water, resulting in a stronger and easy to burn product.* However, the drier the bud gets the more it looses its taste and aroma* – you need to strike a balance and assess where your priorities lie. By moving your harvest from drying to curing just at the point when it is dry enough to burn, but not burn very well, you gain a finite level of control over just how much moisture in your weed as it finishes.""
> 
> 
> what you've done is dry too fast, you can't re-hydrate the flavor back


It took about 18 hours to dry it. I don't consider that fast. Now if I had put it in the microwave then that would be fast. But normally I don't let it overdry. It just happened that one time by accident. I consider taking 3 days or more to dry weed too slow. That's how you get mold, slow drying in cool temperatures. Drying weed at room temperature is very ineffective. The outside just gets dry and traps the rest of the water inside. With some heating in a closed container with the lid just cracked slightly it vaporizes out smoothly in about one day. It's not that I dry too fast, it's that you dry too slow.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah, if your room temperature is 100 F. Pretty hot room but possible.


Its called summer....Its not summer yet and were nearly there. http://www.weatherzone.com.au/


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its called summer....Its not summer yet and were nearly there. http://www.weatherzone.com.au/


If it was room temperature it would be a lot easier actually. I could have saved the cost of heating pads.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 24, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> If it was room temperature it would be a lot easier actually. I could have saved the cost of heating pads.


Give it another 3- 4 weeks and it will be, Only a couple of degrees C off in some parts in that pic.. Maybe you should consider moving to a better climate? lol.


----------



## prostheticninja (Nov 26, 2016)

prostheticninja said:


> Ok.
> 
> I am harvesting a few in about 20 hours. As my crop is personal, I do not see the trouble in setting some aside as a variable group to test against a control.
> 
> hope youre dreaming about these brown plumpers. if you arent, well, you will be.


 I did what I said I was going to do, however, I think my el cheapo heating pad didn't get as warm as yours. As a result, the heated nugget is pretty indistinguishable from the non heated, other than the fact that it is way crisper. To be fair, I only used the scrappier, larfy, shit so maybe it is better suited for bigger nugs that have less surface area and more moisture. 

I can throw up pics, but like I said, each pile of nugs looks pretty similar.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 26, 2016)

prostheticninja said:


> I did what I said I was going to do, however, I think my el cheapo heating pad didn't get as warm as yours. As a result, the heated nugget is pretty indistinguishable from the non heated, other than the fact that it is way crisper. To be fair, I only used the scrappier, larfy, shit so maybe it is better suited for bigger nugs that have less surface area and more moisture.
> 
> I can throw up pics, but like I said, each pile of nugs looks pretty similar.


Yeah it's not that easy to do successfully. That's why only the elites have brown weed. For the heating pad you probably need a Sunbeam Xpressheat like I have. It also has to be in a closed container with blankets over it. For small amounts the jar in water method would probably be easiest. I don't know what would work best for the heating, something capable of very low temperatures. This stuff isn't easy, gotta use your head to figure it out. Maybe ask the guy who posted his browned bud pick what he used. His handle is ILLwannabe.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Nov 27, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah it's not that easy to do successfully. That's why only the elites have brown weed. For the heating pad you probably need a Sunbeam Xpressheat like I have. It also has to be in a closed container with blankets over it. For small amounts the jar in water method would probably be easiest. I don't know what would work best for the heating, something capable of very low temperatures. This stuff isn't easy, gotta use your head to figure it out. Maybe ask the guy who posted his browned bud pick what he used. His handle is ILLwannabe.


Well thank you, I wouldn't consider myself elite tho. 

My setup was pretty easy, just my closet. I had my dehumidifier going in the small enclosed area, then I had the mason jars in the top part of the closet soaking in the heat. This was roughly 90-100, maybe even close to 110 degrees F. Anyways, I would watch these jars very closely, every couple hours they needed to be "popped", opened, dumped out and turned (As moisture was visible on the inside). It literally sounded like I was removing a cork from a champagne bottle. Did this for a few days. Never really lost any moisture content throughout the whole process, but the colors did change. After a few days of this, I decided they were "dry" squishy but not wet. So I brown bagged them for a few days, turning once or twice a day. Then put them in mason jars after they became "less squishy" almost hard, like normal. 

After that they just cure like normal, burp based on RH of jar.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 27, 2016)

It looks like it tastes like it's already been vaped (ABV).


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 27, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> Well thank you, I wouldn't consider myself elite tho.
> 
> My setup was pretty easy, just my closet. I had my dehumidifier going in the small enclosed area, then I had the mason jars in the top part of the closet soaking in the heat. This was roughly 90-100, maybe even close to 110 degrees F. Anyways, I would watch these jars very closely, every couple hours they needed to be "popped", opened, dumped out and turned (As moisture was visible on the inside). It literally sounded like I was removing a cork from a champagne bottle. Did this for a few days. Never really lost any moisture content throughout the whole process, but the colors did change. After a few days of this, I decided they were "dry" squishy but not wet. So I brown bagged them for a few days, turning once or twice a day. Then put them in mason jars after they became "less squishy" almost hard, like normal.
> 
> After that they just cure like normal, burp based on RH of jar.


I guess you need some holes in the top for slight ventilation. But yeah dehumidifiers do make a lot of heat and a closet would be a good place to put some jars on a shelf and then heat the closet up. Alternatively, maybe you could just have an incandescent bulb in there, or as many as required to get the temperature up to 100. A dehumidifier might be overkill, though I guess it would prevent mold in the closet from the moisture coming out the holes in the jar lid, especially if you had a bunch of jars in there.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 27, 2016)

But I thought you said mold comes from slow curing and cool temps? You're contradicting yourself again, Bob Cajun.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 27, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> But I thought you said mold comes from slow curing and cool temps? You're contradicting yourself again, Bob Cajun.


What would I do without you? Let me rephrase; MORE mold comes from slow curing and cool temps. Better?


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 27, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> What would I do without you? Let me rephrase; MORE mold comes from slow curing and cool temps. Better?


Care to provide a citation for that tidbit? 

Seems like sweating buds in high humidity and high temps for a few days would cause more mold growth, but you made the opposite assertion, so I'll let you provide sources to support your claim. 

Thanks!


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 27, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Care to provide a citation for that tidbit?
> 
> Seems like sweating buds in high humidity and high temps for a few days would cause more mold growth, but you made the opposite assertion, so I'll let you provide sources to support your claim.
> 
> Thanks!


The fact that no mold grew on my weed. That's all the proof you're gonna get. Not good enough, too bad. I don't care if you believe it or not so why would I go to the trouble?

Now to add to my suggestion about using light bulbs for heat, that actually might be one of the best ways to do it. They're so inefficient that they put out about 90% heat, so you just get a high wattage one, or a few lower wattage ones, and hook up a cheap rotary dimmer to it. Then you can adjust the temperature quite accurately from nothing to full power. You would put some foil or something around the jars to block the light, or use some other opaque container. It wouldn't have to be in a closet, could be some kind of box, even a cardboard box as long as the bulb isn't touching it. Just have the thermometer right where the jars are, like on a rack in the upper part of the box. With an average size packing box I guess you wouldn't even need a very high wattage bulb to get up to 100.

Actually it's getting hard to find incandescent bulbs so I guess you'd need to use a halogen bulb or even an LED bulb if nothing else. Their base does get pretty hot. Or maybe something else like a clothes iron.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 27, 2016)

That's a great idea! High humidity, high heat, now let's add a light source. What could go wrong with wet buds? 

LOL, this is laughable.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 27, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> That's a great idea! High humidity, high heat, now let's add a light source. What could go wrong with wet buds?
> 
> LOL, this is laughable.


Glad I could amuse you. Now don't you have some video games to play or something kid?


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 27, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Glad I could amuse you.


An effortless feat.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

I had a taste of last seasons out door grow last Saturday. Been curing bout 8-9 months. Tis nearly ready. Smooth as a waxed pussy.

But hey..i like premium product not a rushed "she'll be right" smoke.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I had a taste of last seasons out door grow last Saturday. Been curing bout 8-9 months. Tis nearly ready. Smooth as a waxed pussy.
> 
> But hey..i like premium product not a rushed "she'll be right" smoke.


Let's see it. I have a pink elephant in my attic. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Let's see it. I have a pink elephant in my attic. Sorry, no pics.


A pic of pot in a jar? seriously? 

I had beer maturing for two years..no one asked for a pic at the local brew shop...


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> A pic of pot in a jar? seriously?
> 
> I had beer maturing for two years..no one asked for a pic at the local brew shop...


Yes, a pic of weed in a jar. Proceed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yes, a pic of weed in a jar. Proceed.


Here ya go young fella. You want a dick pic to?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Here ya go young fella. You want a dick pic to?
> View attachment 3841438


This time next year and here will be some more in jars at 8-9 months old....Its not hard to figure out....


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Here ya go young fella. You want a dick pic to?
> View attachment 3841438


No but a camel toe pic of your sister would be nice. Yeah that shit's still green, as I suspected.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 28, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> No but a camel toe pic of your sister would be nice. Yeah that shit's still green, as I suspected.


cause its green......i havent cooked it.....

I dont see why due to some of us not having to rush our dry and cure gets you so upset?
If you want to quick dry/cure em..good for you but dont be upset and diss those of us who dont mind doing things properly. To me the cure is the most important part.

Its not hard to figure out. Plant more than you can smoke.
I have so far 5 in the bush. A clone struggling along and a seed thats just popped at home. I also have my little fridge grow going for some shits and giggles.

I aint gunna smoke all that. Two good plants will do me for two or three years, maybe longer. So ill give a heap away to good friends and keep enough for a year or two. Maybe sell a little for a holiday if its a great year.

It aint hard to get your head around. Its the same as home brewing beer. You need to get in front.


----------



## sallygram (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Bob, when I was in South America I saw that they cured in a very similar way to what you do sans heating pad, seems to work well for them so I am glad to hear it works well for you. I like to try things and get out of my comfort level so I may try it with an oz or two and see if it is any better.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> cause its green......i havent cooked it.....
> 
> I dont see why due to some of us not having to rush our dry and cure gets you so upset?
> If you want to quick dry/cure em..good for you but dont be upset and diss those of us who dont mind doing things properly. To me the cure is the most important part.
> ...


I didn't say it upsets me, just that the standard curing method clearly doesn't get rid of the chlorophyll, which is one of main things that makes weed harsh. I don't care that other people don't degreen their weed. I just personally consider their curing method inferior to mine for the reason I just explained. You aged your weed for 8 months and it's still green. I took 3 days with mine and it was not still green. I'll let people judge for themselves which is preferable. To me, green weed indicates that it was prepared by an amateur and I would not personally buy it.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

sallygram said:


> Hi Bob, when I was in South America I saw that they cured in a very similar way to what you do sans heating pad, seems to work well for them so I am glad to hear it works well for you. I like to try things and get out of my comfort level so I may try it with an oz or two and see if it is any better.


What did they do, put it in a pile in the sun? If so, the sun would probably have raised the temperature to the range I use, around 100 F.


----------



## sallygram (Nov 29, 2016)

Exactly, they had the whole pile outside in the sun. I think Ed Rosenthal talks a little about it in the Growers Bible. it is either Sweet Curing or Sweat Curing.It is impressive at how many people wont leave their confort zone and try something different.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

sallygram said:


> Exactly, they had the whole pile outside in the sun. I think Ed Rosenthal talks a little about it in the Growers Bible. it is either Sweet Curing or Sweat Curing.It is impressive at how many people wont leave their confort zone and try something different.


Yeah, sweat curing. It does also cause some fermentation, by being compressed together under the weight of the pile and excluding air. That's why it sometimes has an ammonia smell. That's a sign of fermentation. They mix the piles around so that all buds are in the middle at some point. Those are the ones that brown out first.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 29, 2016)

It's equally impressive how one might fail to understand that those who have already left their comfort zone, didn't care for it, found a way that when not rushed yields a better product (subjective?), and have yet to be convinced by anyone, with credibility (cup win, even one?), that this method yields a better product.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> It's equally impressive how one might fail to understand that those who have already left their comfort zone, didn't care for it, found a way that when not rushed yields a better product (subjective?), and have yet to be convinced by anyone, with credibility (cup win, even one?), that this method yields a better product.


Whatever. Your lungs dude.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dont forget this method is being preached by someone that uses hardware store grade acetone to make extracts. Take what he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 29, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Whatever. Your lungs dude.


How many times over the years have you cured using this method?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Dont forget this method is being preached by someone that uses hardware store grade acetone to make extracts. Take what he says with a grain of salt.


That may explain it!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2016)

Would be very curious to know if this method would pass microbial inspection in a certified lab.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I didn't say it upsets me, just that the standard curing method clearly doesn't get rid of the chlorophyll, which is one of main things that makes weed harsh. I don't care that other people don't degreen their weed. I just personally consider their curing method inferior to mine for the reason I just explained. You aged your weed for 8 months and it's still green. I took 3 days with mine and it was not still green. I'll let people judge for themselves which is preferable. To me, green weed indicates that it was prepared by an amateur and I would not personally buy it.


I dont buy smoke. Havent bought smoke in well over a decade.

Maybe you failed to read my post about how smooth its becoming? Maybe you just dont want to know how your way and the more time consuming way (the science way) is a huge difference in quality?

Maybe you should spend some time and cure it properly and then in 6-12 months come back to us? How can you possibly keep saying your quick dry method is better than the long cure without a side by side test? You have never had any properly cured flowers before and it shows in your arguments. You may have even said so or insinuated you havent earlier in the tread.
Its all "Bro science" and insults. You need a baseline- for that you need to properly cure your own harvest.
You have made so many wrong and contradicting remarks and you want us to take you seriously? Please....


Man piled up pot in the sun to dry and moved it around occasionally because it was easy to do They move the center to the outside so the centre doesn't get so hot and combusts due to the composting effect.. You can dry hay that way to. Same as wheat, tomatoes ,olives..etc etc etc
Farmers used to guess how much water to put on there crops to once, cause it was the easy thing to do. Now its science. Times have changed.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I dont buy smoke. Havent bought smoke in well over a decade.
> 
> Maybe you failed to read my post about how smooth its becoming? Maybe you just dont want to know how your way and the more time consuming way (the science way) is a huge difference in quality?
> 
> ...


 As I said a few times, I like the color and the smell of heat cured. You can't get either of those the standard way so I don't have much reason to use it. The last batch actually came out smelling kind of chocolatey.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Dont forget this method is being preached by someone that uses hardware store grade acetone to make extracts. Take what he says with a grain of salt.


It's pure enough. There's actually a lot more crud in tap water. There's also a lot more in nutrient solutions and the resulting plant material. It's also low toxicity. Hardware store acetone is the same as any other. It's all made the same way. It's just in a can instead of a bottle.

"Acetone can be found as an ingredient in a variety of consumer products ranging from cosmetics to processed and unprocessed foods. Acetone has been rated as a GRAS (Generally Recognized as Safe) substance when present in beverages, baked goods, deserts, and preserves at concentrations ranging from 5 to 8 mg/L (Oser and Ford, 1973). It can also be detected in measurable amounts in onions, grapes, cauliflower, tomatoes, milk, cheese, beans, peas, and other natural foods. Milk from dairy cattle may contain very high levels of acetone, ranging as high as 225 mg/L for the milk from hyperketo-nemic cows (Andersson and Lundström, 1984). Acetone has also been identified, but not quantified, in air samples from numerous plants and microorganisms. In addition to its elimination in the expired air of all mammals, acetone is excreted as a metabolic end-product by some bacteria (Clostridium butylicium), molds, fungi (Paecilaomyces variotii), and algae (Cryptomonas ovata palustris) (George et al., 1983; Sunnesson et al., 1996; Collins and Kalnins, 1966)." source


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2016)

You cited a 20 year old source that cites sources over 30+ years old.
Acetone is classified as a reproductive system toxin. http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927062


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> You cited a 20 year old source that cites sources over 30+ years old.
> Acetone is classified as a reproductive system toxin. http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927062


Maybe in huge amounts. It wouldn't have generally recognized as safe status if it was dangerous. It's no more dangerous or toxic than alcohol. Gotta use some kind of solvent, and CO2 extraction is too costly and complicated, so acetone it is.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Maybe in huge amounts. It wouldn't have generally recognized as safe status if it was dangerous. It's no more dangerous or toxic than alcohol. Gotta use some kind of solvent, and CO2 extraction is too costly and complicated, so acetone it is.


I think you should read section 11 of the MSDS again...then read it again to let it sink in...

I hope you make your "patients" well aware of what your selling them and have them sign a stat dec to protect yourself.
You are dangerous and obviously have no clue. Why you are willingly poisoning people is criminal and disturbing

Stop being a "lets get it out to sell as fast as", "profit before Product" business/con/snake oil man. Do it properly and safely.
Your a classic example of why some people want more regulation in the industry.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think you should read section 11 of the MSDS again...then read it again to let it sink in...
> 
> I hope you make your "patients" well aware of what your selling them and have them sign a stat dec to protect yourself.
> You are dangerous and obviously have no clue. Why you are willingly poisoning people is criminal and disturbing
> ...


Relax. I'm the only one exposed to amounts that could cause any of the negative effects. I don't plan on reproducing so there's no reason for concern. I think YOU should read THIS again, because the amount mentioned is more than you could ever find in my oil after I heat it to thicken it up.It takes a while to get all the water dried out of it with heat, and acetone is much more volatile than water, so there's essentially none whatsoever remaining. The THC and other compounds are far worse than the amount of acetone left in there. Terpenes are actually more toxic than acetone and there's WAY more of it. Don't you think 15% deadly terpenes is a little more reason for concern than maybe 0.001 ppm acetone?

"Acetone has been rated as a GRAS (Generally Recognized as Safe) substance when present in beverages, baked goods, deserts, and preserves at concentrations ranging from 5 to 8 mg/L"


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 29, 2016)

"Generally recognized as safe" designation isn't used for deciding whether or not something is safe to be combusted and inhaled. The only grade of acetone suitable for food and medicine (not counting "medicine" that is combusted like cannabis) is USP or NF grade.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 29, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> "Generally recognized as safe" designation isn't used for deciding whether or not something is safe to be combusted and inhaled. The only grade of acetone suitable for food and medicine (not counting "medicine" that is combusted like cannabis) is USP or NF grade.


Read my post again, I put more stuff in it, about terpenes.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 30, 2016)

heat cured acetone wash.... mmmmm


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 30, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> heat cured acetone wash.... mmmmm


It's an unbeatable combination. The brown oil makes perfect soft hash when mixed with sifted leached trim/shake too, also cured of course. Perfect hash smell, rather than BHO type painty smell. Actually, I doubt if you could even make a usable hash from BHO because it would get crumbly after a day or two when it turned to wax. Acetone hash stays pliable indefinitely. I got a 30% hash yield from trim last time. I had leached trim powder saved from before though. You can only get about 10% powder out of trim. You need about twice that to mix with the oil. I guess you'd have to buy leached trim or bud from a BHO maker. Offer then 5 cents a gram or something.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 30, 2016)

troll game is hard af 100


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey, I can appreciate the dudes "outside the box" approach to things and curious mind but Perhaps he should sign up for some science courses so his responses can be more informed and less anecdotal and "bro-sciencey."


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 30, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Hey, I can appreciate the dudes "outside the box" approach to things and curious mind but Perhaps he should sign up for some science courses so his responses can be more informed and less anecdotal and "bro-sciencey."


Yeah, I've never read a scientific article.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 30, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> troll game is hard af 100


Yeah your troll game sure is, troll. You're on MY thread, so who's the troll, troll?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 30, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah your troll game sure is, troll. You're on MY thread, so who's the troll, troll?


you're trolling the boards with completely dissonant info with zero credibility, I'm all for outside of the box thinking, but dismissing what is already accepted largely as "acceptable" only to replace with outlying anecdotes and zero evidence (you want to answer my question about # of times you've actually done this?) it begs to question how much fun you're having, or if you're serious.


----------



## BobCajun (Nov 30, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> you're trolling the boards with completely dissonant info with zero credibility, I'm all for outside of the box thinking, but dismissing what is already accepted largely as "acceptable" only to replace with outlying anecdotes and zero evidence (you want to answer my question about # of times you've actually done this?) it begs to question how much fun you're having, or if you're serious.


What, how many times I heat cured weed? Twice, why do you ask?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 30, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> What, how many times I heat cured weed? Twice, why do you ask?


And how many times have you cured the traditional way and for how many months?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> And how many times have you cured the traditional way and for how many months?


Never. I just dried it in a microwave before. But I can tell you that the traditional curing method found in all forums etc dries it too quickly, setting the green color. That's why it's green and remains green no matter what happens later. Here's some information about curing another plant called tobacco from this article.

"Burley’s quality is influenced by moisture and temperature conditions inside the curing facility during the curing period. Steady or average daily humidity in the 72‐75% range is considered optimum for producing the quality of tobacco leaves currently desired by the industry. The optimum temperature is considered to be in a range of mean daily temperatures from 65 to 90˚F."

How many weed curing guides recommend that humidity level? None. Now here's what happens.

"Tobacco harvested in late September or early October presents additional challenges for curing. If the weather is especially dry during the first 3‐4 weeks, the tobacco may dry too fast, causing a greenish or “piebald” color to be set in the leaf."

It's supposed to dry over a period of weeks, not a few days like everyone does. After those first few days, when it gets down to 60-65% rh, it has already been dried. All that stuff with the jars is not curing, it's just further drying at a slower rate and then it's aging, which is different from curing. The humidity level of the weed after the 3 day drying is the same as the FINAL humidity of tobacco, 62%. That shows you that the weed is not cured at all, just quick dried, quick meaning about 3 days.

The way I now do it is a real curing method, flue curing. The way everybody else does it is not a curing method of any kind, it's a drying method. Show me one article on tobacco curing in which it's taken down to 62% humidity in 3 days at room temperature. The only humidity control done by everyone else is keeping it LOW, in the 60s, not up in the 70s. That's where you all screwed up and that's why you all have green weed.

Here's an example of how NOT to cure plant material, unless green is your favorite color. This is from http://www.growweedeasy.com/drying-curing

"*Optimal Drying Environment:*
Room Temperature - Around 70°F (21°C)
50% Humidity

*Optimal Environment in Jars (Curing):*
Room Temperature - Around 70°F (21°C)
60-65% Humidity"

What happened there was that the weed was quick dried in WAY too low humidity and then it was AGED in jars. Aging is not curing, which is why it's a different word. BTW, one way to maintain a RH of 72-75% would be to use a saturated solution of salt with excess salt grains, so basically a salt paste. If it gets dry you add water, if all the salt dissolves you add salt. I don't know how much it would take, probably a pan of it. Then you would keep that and the weed in a closed container with a small fan in it. Can't get much easier than that. You'd have to arrange the weed in such a way that air can circulate around it well, like maybe on a screen over the pan. I may try it sometime when I have some weed I don't mind sitting around for a couple months. Would it mold? I don't know, maybe or even probably. But then that's a good reason to flue cure it instead. No mold on my weed.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Dec 1, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Never. I just dried it in a microwave before. But I can tell you that the traditional curing method found in all forums etc dries it too quickly, setting the green color. That's why it's green and remains green no matter what happens later. Here's some information about curing another plant called tobacco from this article.
> 
> "Burley’s quality is influenced by moisture and temperature conditions inside the curing facility during the curing period. Steady or average daily humidity in the 72‐75% range is considered optimum for producing the quality of tobacco leaves currently desired by the industry. The optimum temperature is considered to be in a range of mean daily temperatures from 65 to 90˚F."
> 
> ...


You can't compare tobacco to weed in regards to curing, also traditional curing is not drying to fast...your method is way to fast with too high of a heat. You honestly think if you method was better then there wouldn't be more concrete evidence and more growers doing it, and I don't want to hear about Columbia weed that is cured this way and is superior blah blah, theycure that way for volume and quickness not for flavor and potency.... I don't often get heated on these forums but this thread is ridiculous. You sound like a 14 year old who thinks they know the key to life....you have no idea? Enjoy smoking that swag


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 1, 2016)

lol...why bother arguing with this dude, he's one of those that just disagrees just for the sake of it. I think the acetone he's been smoking has messed with his brain function.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 1, 2016)

Surprising number of learning disabled people on this forum, apparently. What part of my explanation of the difference between drying and curing went over your heads, all of it? BTW, the first sign of learning disability is not being able to spell the name of the nation Colombia.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 1, 2016)

troll harder, you've lost me with your zero credibility game

cures 2x with heat, with zero cures but says those doing it (see; cup winners) are doing it all wrong... be easy bobcajun


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 1, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> troll harder, you've lost me with your zero credibility game
> 
> cures 2x with heat, with zero cures but says those doing it (see; cup winners) are doing it all wrong... be easy bobcajun


Okay, so please explain how tobacco requires 70-75% RH and about 8 weeks to cure but weed can cure in 60-65% RH. I'm sure you have a sound scientific basis for your curing procedure.

The first 3-4 weeks of tobacco air curing is called the coloring phase, because it turns it brown. So if you were actually curing your weed it would be brown in 4 weeks. So let's see your brown weed.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Never. I just dried it in a microwave before. .


So, you have never dried the product the recommended way and you have never cured the product the recommended way. Yet you claim to "know" whats best....

You try to link Traditional curing methods (drying in very large amounts outside in the sun- Browning effect ) with a more boutique, controlled better way. Which you cannot in reality do. Someone trying to "cure" 500 outside plants is not going to do it the better way that we can do. You also keep confusing that horrible tobacco plant with Cannabis. Unless im mistaken they are completely different species. I also think that the flu cure that Tobacco growers use was to speed up the process of curing not give it a better cure. But thats off topic.

Its very hard to take you seriously due to you having no bass line to work from and the generality's you seem to draw from and you certainly shouldnt be preaching the "my way is best" if you havent tried the best way. How could you know? Bro science and "I just know" doesnt cut it, we are adults.


----------



## ondoogyob (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not interested in discussing the merits of BobCajun's unusual method. However, I suspect, as more science folks come into this field, we will stop using the misnomer "cured". We are not "curing" cannabis, we are drying it in such a way as to stabilize it, with the goals of minimizing chemical and microbial degradation, along with preventing the loss of volatile constituents to the environment. This is the same for all herbaceous botanical materials containing volatile constituents. You dry too fast, you lose the volatiles. You dry too slow, you get microbial growth. You have to find the right balance for each herb in your environment, whether we're talking cannabis, lavender, or cleavers. Technically, "curing" involves increasing the solute concentration of a biological material, so as to reduce its moisture content and subsequently inhibit microbial growth. We do not "cure" cannabis. However, we do dry it, in a controlled manner, to achieve some of the same goals (the approach to which is open for discussion...or argument, as the case may be).


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2016)

Shayno said:


> I'm not interested in discussing the merits of BobCajun's unusual method. However, I suspect, as more science folks come into this field, we will stop using the misnomer "cured". We are not "curing" cannabis, we are drying it in such a way as to stabilize it, with the goals of minimizing chemical and microbial degradation, along with preventing the loss of volatile constituents to the environment. This is the same for all herbaceous botanical materials containing volatile constituents. You dry too fast, you lose the volatiles. You dry too slow, you get microbial growth. You have to find the right balance for each herb in your environment, whether we're talking cannabis, lavender, or cleavers. Technically, "curing" involves increasing the solute concentration of a biological material, so as to reduce its moisture content and subsequently inhibit microbial growth. We do not "cure" cannabis. However, we do dry it, in a controlled manner, to achieve some of the same goals (the approach to which is open for discussion...or argument, as the case may be).


Stoners like their weird terms to much and the term "cured" has been used for 100's of years so i can not see it not being used.
The term id love to get rid of is "Flushed" and the one id like people to be more aware of is "Defoliate".


----------



## ondoogyob (Dec 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Stoners like their weird terms to much and the term "cured" has been used for 100's of years so i can not see it not being used. The term id love to get rid of is "Flushed" and the one id like people to be more aware of is "Defoliate".


Yes, "flushed" is another one. I'd be interested to know how far back use of the term "cure" actually goes....along with what terms non-Anglo cultures have traditionally used for drying...and whether those terms are metaphors for other processes (e.g. do they use the same term for "dry" or "cure" or "ferment" or "pickle" or [...]?).


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 1, 2016)

In the trade that is cannabis, curing is widely accepted as the term referring to post processing of the plant after harvest.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm game to try this curing method. Nothing to lose besides a little bud and upside if it is better. If not, I'll have some fun and get something different. I'm already done for this season so I'll report back in about a year. Tried cobb cure this season and those are barely green at all anymore after just a couple weeks.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> So, you have never dried the product the recommended way and you have never cured the product the recommended way. Yet you claim to "know" whats best....
> 
> You try to link Traditional curing methods (drying in very large amounts outside in the sun- Browning effect ) with a more boutique, controlled better way. Which you cannot in reality do. Someone trying to "cure" 500 outside plants is not going to do it the better way that we can do. You also keep confusing that horrible tobacco plant with Cannabis. Unless im mistaken they are completely different species. I also think that the flu cure that Tobacco growers use was to speed up the process of curing not give it a better cure. But thats off topic.
> 
> Its very hard to take you seriously due to you having no bass line to work from and the generality's you seem to draw from and you certainly shouldnt be preaching the "my way is best" if you havent tried the best way. How could you know? Bro science and "I just know" doesnt cut it, we are adults.


Oh I've dried weed by hanging it up for a few days before, just not recently. I do think that other people should stick to the drying though. Curing is more complicated.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 1, 2016)

Shayno said:


> I'm not interested in discussing the merits of BobCajun's unusual method. However, I suspect, as more science folks come into this field, we will stop using the misnomer "cured". We are not "curing" cannabis, we are drying it in such a way as to stabilize it, with the goals of minimizing chemical and microbial degradation, along with preventing the loss of volatile constituents to the environment. This is the same for all herbaceous botanical materials containing volatile constituents. You dry too fast, you lose the volatiles. You dry too slow, you get microbial growth. You have to find the right balance for each herb in your environment, whether we're talking cannabis, lavender, or cleavers. Technically, "curing" involves increasing the solute concentration of a biological material, so as to reduce its moisture content and subsequently inhibit microbial growth. We do not "cure" cannabis. However, we do dry it, in a controlled manner, to achieve some of the same goals (the approach to which is open for discussion...or argument, as the case may be).


Nice to that one person recognizes that. People shouldn't even call it curing, but drying.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Dec 1, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Surprising number of learning disabled people on this forum, apparently. What part of my explanation of the difference between drying and curing went over your heads, all of it? BTW, the first sign of learning disability is not being able to spell the name of the nation Colombia.


 I'm aware there are errors as I replied on my phone and didn't care enough to correct them, wasted enough time responding to your stupidity. Your level of maturity is well represented in this one statement...


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 1, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> I'm aware there are errors as I replied on my phone and didn't care enough to correct them, wasted enough time responding to your stupidity. Your level of maturity is well represented in this one statement...


Yeah yeah, sure sure, didn't care to correct them. As if. Some people just don't appreciate being given useful information, and you're one. However, I'm sure there are some silent people out there who DO. Anyone who doesn't appreciate my tips is free not to use them. No griping necessary.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Nice to that one person recognizes that. People shouldn't even call it curing, but drying.



So then what would you call flowers that have been dried for a few days but have not been cured? Keep in mind that when curing we generally dont want to loose or gain to much moisture. Reason the Boveda packs are so popular.

Eg: Paint can be dry in under an hr but may take 24 hrs to cure. There is a difference between the two.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 1, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> So then what would you call flowers that have been dried for a few days but have not been cured? Keep in mind that when curing we generally dont want to loose or gain to much moisture. Reason the Boveda packs are so popular.
> 
> Eg: Paint can be dry in under an hr but may take 24 hrs to cure. There is a difference between the two.


I would call them dried flowers. Why, what would you call them? Seems a little odd to me that air curing tobacco results in a brown product but people who follow the weed "curing" guides still have green weed. Since I've shown that it's relatively easy to produce brown weed I don't see why people would object to it. It also smells a lot better than that typical skunk smell you get with simple drying. It's just not very appealing. Mine has a deep rich smell, almost chocolaty. None of that skunk smell left at all.

Something about the heat curing that I didn't mention before is that it take about 5-6 days if you want to get the sugar content down to about half what it is right after the 48 hour coloring phase. It takes time for bacteria to metabolize it to CO2. The coloring phase converts the starch to sugar but apparently it's smoother smoking if you get the sugar level down some. You'll lost some weight though, probably 10-15% because it turned to CO2. That's why I didn't go that long, just took about 3 days total. It's not too bad like that really, just a little harsh still. Not as harsh as uncured though.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 1, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I would call them dried flowers. Why, what would you call them? .


I was asking you the question..I call buds that have only been dried- dried..and buds that have been cured- cured. But you already new that...
I have buds that, as your aware have been curing for approx 9 months. They haven't been drying for 9 months.

Another eg. Enamel paint. Dries fairly fast but takes days to cure and years to fully cure.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 1, 2016)

GG#4, coming up on 10 months cured. Sweet, smooth flavor, buds "amber up" after a few months in the jar at the right humidity. Sorry for shitty pic, my cam has a bit of purple tint to it, I think you still see the quality though.

 

Dried until about 65% RH then into the jars for months with boveda packs. The time in the jar helps with the sweetness and smoothness. After months, buds are mostly decarboxylated and chlorophyll has degraded, but flavor and taste are still there because the RH has been controlled. 

Over dried buds can't cure because the moisture content is too low. First you dry, then you cure. If you dry too much, the cure stops. Remoisturizing will help with texture and smokeability, but won't do anything to helping to continue that essential cure.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 1, 2016)

@BobCajun do/did you weigh the buds while they were still fresh, and then again after your process is complete? Care to share those numbers? I'm curious how much moisture/weight you lose over those 5-6 days of flue treatment. Thanks.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Dec 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah yeah, sure sure, didn't care to correct them. As if. Some people just don't appreciate being given useful information, and you're one. However, I'm sure there are some silent people out there who DO. Anyone who doesn't appreciate my tips is free not to use them. No griping necessary.


Haha you edited your post... you sir are shameful or am I just disabled because I can't spell Columbia


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 2, 2016)

DankBudzzz said:


> Haha you edited your post... you sir are shameful or am I just disabled because I can't spell Columbia


Yeah I decided to go easy on you, learning disabled boy. I just decided not to after all, heh heh.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> @BobCajun do/did you weigh the buds while they were still fresh, and then again after your process is complete? Care to share those numbers? I'm curious how much moisture/weight you lose over those 5-6 days of flue treatment. Thanks.


How would you know how much water was in it to start with? I would have to dry half of it at room temperature and cure the other half and compare the weights of the two. Not gonna do that. Half my weed would be permanently green.

There's a way that you could avoid having any sugar in it at all, or very small amounts. All you have to do is leave the plants in darkness for 24 hours and all the starch will get used up for energy. You would lose weight though. Again, I don't know how much since I never did a comparison. Probably 15-30%. That may be why some people find their weed better if they leave it in darkness for 24-48 hours before harvest, same amount of THC but 15-30% less plant material so in effect the potency is increased by 15-30%. I try to get maximum weight so I chop right at the end of the light cycle before they can burn any up.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> How would you know how much water was in it to start with? I would have to dry half of it at room temperature and cure the other half and compare the weights of the two. Not gonna do that. Half my weed would be permanently green.



How to know how much water is in it to start with? Well if you're starting with freshcut green buds then you can presume they're at 100% RH in the jar. So you weigh them, that's your pre-flue weight. Then after you have completed your flue treatment you weigh them again, and you get a post-flue treated RH reading in the jar. I'm interested to see how much weight you're losing from the fresh buds to flue, and also what your final RH% is.

And yeah, a very basic tenet of science! is to have a control group so you have something to compare the results of your experiment with. Basic scientific method. The fact that you didn't do this but still spout off as if you had lab-verified scientific knowledge leads me (and others I presume) to label everything you do/say as suspect. 

Your second paragraph is full of conjecture and made up numbers so I won't even address it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Your second paragraph is full of conjecture and made up numbers so I won't even address it.


He seems to do allot of that rather than answer the questions asked.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 2, 2016)

I read your original post @BobCajun , it reminds me of how i compost my waste. I wouldn't recommend curing like that.


----------



## Mroutdoors (Dec 2, 2016)

Senile, the gg looks yummy bro. To each their own but the OP pile of buds reminds me of the mid 80's when weed had no bag appeal


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> How to know how much water is in it to start with? Well if you're starting with freshcut green buds then you can presume they're at 100% RH in the jar. So you weigh them, that's your pre-flue weight. Then after you have completed your flue treatment you weigh them again, and you get a post-flue treated RH reading in the jar. I'm interested to see how much weight you're losing from the fresh buds to flue, and also what your final RH% is.
> 
> And yeah, a very basic tenet of science! is to have a control group so you have something to compare the results of your experiment with. Basic scientific method. The fact that you didn't do this but still spout off as if you had lab-verified scientific knowledge leads me (and others I presume) to label everything you do/say as suspect.
> 
> Your second paragraph is full of conjecture and made up numbers so I won't even address it.


I don't stop the curing process until it's dry, meaning 55% RH.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 2, 2016)

Mroutdoors said:


> Senile, the gg looks yummy bro. To each their own but the OP pile of buds reminds me of the mid 80's when weed had no bag appeal


I guess if you find green buds appealing then my buds would not have bag appeal.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Dec 2, 2016)

Here are some more heat/sweat dryed buds that I've done. Initial smell is like clean fruit and laundry. Once broken apart they are very fragrant of fruit. The cannatonic is a bit different that the other two, it has more of a musk, not really a preferable smell, woodsy almost. Jackpot is by far the best smoke I've grown. Regular cure is still my preferred method, but the smokes off these buds is very enjoyable even if aesthetics aren't there.


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 2, 2016)

Bob , I have read this entire thread , your method does seem foriegn most others that have posted . I see quite a bit of bud like this where Iam from , we call it mud bud... generally mud bud here is dried by your method before being buried for later in the year when prices are higher due to lack of supply , I also have to say that in general it is outdoor bud that is dried like this before burying as not many people are to keen on quick drying there nice chunky indoor like that or burying for that matter . I personally dont really enjoy the taste or flavour of mud bud , but some people I know do ... so i guess its all just a taste preference thing.. And your entitled to like the taste of whatever the hell you like as far as Iam concerned ... You've put up with alot of shit in this thread Bob , and you've stuck to youre opinion which is awesome .


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 2, 2016)

chchhazed said:


> Bob , I have read this entire thread , your method does seem foriegn most others that have posted . I see quite a bit of bud like this where Iam from , we call it mud bud... generally mud bud here is dried by your method before being buried for later in the year when prices are higher due to lack of supply , I also have to say that in general it is outdoor bud that is dried like this before burying as not many people are to keen on quick drying there nice chunky indoor like that or burying for that matter . I personally dont really enjoy the taste or flavour of mud bud , but some people I know do ... so i guess its all just a taste preference thing.. And your entitled to like the taste of whatever the hell you like as far as Iam concerned ... You've put up with alot of shit in this thread Bob , and you've stuck to youre opinion which is awesome .


Are you from New Jersey?


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 2, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Are you from New Jersey?


Its a Jersey thing... 
But no , am not from new jersey .... from the opposite side of the planet lol


----------



## Mroutdoors (Dec 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I guess if you find green buds appealing then my buds would not have bag appeal.


I like Green buds better than burnt brown dirt weed looking buds. Kinda looks like turds


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 2, 2016)

chchhazed said:


> Its a Jersey thing...
> But no , am not from new jersey .... from the opposite side of the planet lol


Sounds horrible. Are you ok?


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 2, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Sounds horrible. Are you ok?


yeah ... have had to go through quite a bit of therapy and have just been put on a new medication but other than that iam not coping to badly ... The doctor says that given the correct treatment plan and a few more months off work and I will come right ..... I hope he is right ...


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 2, 2016)

chchhazed said:


> yeah ... have had to go through quite a bit of therapy and have just been put on a new medication but other than that iam not coping to badly ... The doctor says that given the correct treatment plan and a few more months off work and I will come right ..... I hope he is right ...


I'm sending you some positive energy...be receptive and maybe it will help! Good luck!


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 2, 2016)

Mine isn't buried though, so it's not mud bud. I prefer to call it "cured bud". And yes it does somewhat resemble turds, or animal droppings. That's the beauty of it. If cops see it they think it's a bag of dog poop from when you walked your dog. They just let you go about your business. Think they're gonna open it and smell it? They've been stung before. They won't open what looks like a bag of dog poop and smell it more than 4 or 5 times before they learn it's a bad idea.


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Mine isn't buried though, so it's not mud bud. I prefer to call it "cured bud". And yes it does somewhat resemble turds, or animal droppings. That's the beauty of it. If cops see it they think it's a bag of dog poop from when you walked your dog. They just let you go about your business. Think they're gonna open it and smell it? They've been stung before. They won't open what looks like a bag of dog poop and smell it more than 4 or 5 times before they learn it's a bad idea.


Hell yes , i can see your logic there .... well , either way , what ever you call it ... if you like it ... who cares what anyone else likes aye ..


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 2, 2016)

chchhazed said:


> Hell yes , i can see your logic there .... well , either way , what ever you call it ... if you like it ... who cares what anyone else likes aye ..


That's my philosophy. If they don't like brown weed they're welcome to their green weed. I just thought I'd show what it looks like and explain how I did it. Some people seem to have taken offense to my Bud McNuggets. Weird.


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 2, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> That's my philosophy. If they don't like brown weed they're welcome to their green weed. I just thought I'd show what it looks like and explain how I did it. Some people seem to have taken offense to my Bud McNuggets. Weird.


Yep good on ya mate ... Its good to see how everyone else does things... I wont be curing your way anytime soon but interesting to read about it ...


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 4, 2016)

White Cookies before;













I did the manicuring before the curing this time. To be continued...


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 6, 2016)

Two days later, end of coloring phase. Still quite wet. No mold whatsoever. Bud colors up a lot better than leaf apparently. Drying phase starts now.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 6, 2016)

I found out what fermenting weed smells like. The trim in the container stayed too wet because it was in plastic and started smelling like ammonia. Pretty heinous actually. Glad the buds didn't get like that. Supposedly fermentation is a good thing but it sure does stink until the ammonia dissipates.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 6, 2016)

I tested a couple buds and the sugar made it quite harsh. So I had to rinse the buds with water, with a little tartaric acid added to neutralize any ammonia. Then rinses with plain water. Turned out great. That's the good thing about sugar, it's water soluble, unlike starch, which is what's in green weed.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 7, 2016)

Washing your buds after they're slightly dried, as shown in my second image, is the key to ultimate mildness and reduced toxins. It's way smoother and also more potent due to being reduced in total weight, probably about 10-20% more potent, depending on how much sugar actually washes out.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 7, 2016)

I read the whole thread and find it unexpectedly interesting. I thought it was just going to be a typical showing my frosty buds thread. But as soon as i saw "brown" weed and high drying temperatures I knew the OP was in for a ton of shit.

Quiet an atypical thread.

he's gotten a lot of crap but he's held his own pretty well.

on the other hand, posting it like "oh here's some weed curing" like it's just same old same old you expect to see. He had to expect a lot of shit and people telling him his doing it wrong and yadda yadda.

Instead if he had presented it something like "I know you'll think I'm crazy but this is how.........." or "unconventional way curing weed" people would've been prepared and would have reacted differently.


Putting that aside. I find it very interesting and he as made a case for himself. as for it being called bro science, well actually that is what the conventional way of curing is, there is no scientific basis that I know of, for "hanging it for 3 days at 80 degrees, then putting it in paper sacks for another few days, then jars that get burped.".

who really says that's right? some bro who does it.

I'm not siding with the OP, he maybe wrong......or not. but if you ask him for science, you should provide science yourself.

He is using tobacco as a model to extrapolate from because it is leaf matter and has had a LOT of scientific work and analysis for combustible consumption. . unlike Cannabis buds.

Tobacco and Cannabis are two different plants yes, but they both are plants and they both use photosynthesis and chlorophyll, and the main thing before anything else becomes important is the break down of chlorophyll.

everyone agrees that if chlorophyll isn't broken down the bud will be harsh and that the more amount of chlorophyll gets broken down the better. I am sure we all agree on that.

how can we tell if a leaf has chlorophyll in it? rule of thumb is by it's color. if it's green, the leaf has chlorophyll in it. the more chlorophyll is broken down the less green the leaf becomes.

His buds are not green so it appears that there is no chlorophyll left in them. that's supposed to be a good thing. that point has been mentioned in this thread but it's like been glossed over.

we're not scientists so we have to rely on own common senses until something better comes along.
so we look at the slow age cure method and see green buds and so it is natural to say they still have chlorophyll. and they likely do at least for most people.

but we all know chlorophyll stains like a bitch and so it can be that the plant matter has been stained green now that the chlorophyll is no longer there. it has a green pigment but the chemical chlorophyll has been broken completely down.

when a bud gets that sort of faded drab Army/Olive green, it usually smokes very well.

I'v always wondered why some leaves, like big fan leaves, turn yellow and keep getting lighter in color until they are a crumbly beige and other leaves get just as crumbly but stay green?
And it seems the smaller the leaf the greener it stays.

now as far as I know, "curing" weed beyond breaking down of chlorophyll is about stabilizing it so it can be persevered and stay the same over time.

so if breaking down chlorophyll is what makes a smooth smoke, and the OP's method breaks down chlorophyll without degrading the desired active ingredients, then i don't see how anyone can say it is shit.

If decarboxylation takes place around 240F, more than double the temps we're talking about here, then how much degrading can be going on at 110F degrees?

If the following is happening: chlorophyll is practically completely broken down within days without degrading other essential compounds then what is the problem?

if aging then takes place and if what the aging does is break down sugars and such that makes the smoke better. then it is happening for both methods. 

the only difference he is breaking down the chlorophyll first and at once, while the traditional method (when done right) does it slower. the other chemical processes that occur have the same slow time to do it in.

that also means the OP's weed will smoke smooth a lot sooner because at least the chlorophyll is gone right off the bat.

now with all that being said, I personally don't know if the browning does indeed mean chlorophyll is gone, nor do I know if other things aren't being degraded.

What about people that live in Arizona or Nevada, they can't cure weed proper during some times of the year because it gets so hot?

I don't know. but it is interesting.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 8, 2016)

Turned out well. Getting it wet again made it ferment, start putting out ammonia. It took 5 days total so I call it the 5 Day Cure. Smooth, rich Colombian.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 8, 2016)

gotta appreciate a guy who appreciates his own way to process things, so there's that


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm not going to wash the buds with water next time, just spray them to get them wet enough to ferment. You lose too much weight when you wash them. The fermentation gets rid of some of the sugar anyway.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 8, 2016)

If you are smelling ammonia, you aren't curing... you are decomposing your herb. and that is not good at all. The smell comes from a process called "Ammonification."
You are replicating the environment of decay, high temps and humidity plus minimal air flow is a recipe for rot. 

Have you ever did a before and after under microscope? Your before pics looked way frostier then the end result.

*"Ammonification* is the process by which the organically bound nitrogen of microbial, plant, and animal biomass is recycled after their death. *Ammonification*is carried out by a diverse array of microorganisms that perform ecological decay services, and its product is ammonia or ammonium ion."


----------



## KarmaPaymentPlan (Dec 9, 2016)

things ive noted
-BobCajun doesnt smoke so he doesnt seem concerned to much on potency/quality
-by not smoking he is growing for profit so trying to get his product out there is more important
-by being profit driven he wants his weed to weigh the most possible to get the most out of it
my thoughts this technique is not for the connoisseur


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 9, 2016)

He essentially just created a compost bin to turn his weed brown.


----------



## Lordhooha (Dec 10, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> If you are smelling ammonia, you aren't curing... you are decomposing your herb. and that is not good at all. The smell comes from a process called "Ammonification."
> You are replicating the environment of decay, high temps and humidity plus minimal air flow is a recipe for rot.
> 
> Have you ever did a before and after under microscope? Your before pics looked way frostier then the end result.
> ...


Nothing like fresh baked weed lol. I'll stick to my paper bag method. I have ppl chomping at the bit I grow unique strains other than what's found here and dry and cure while it's still green, purple, or whatever color it turned when growing is what color it's gonna be after it's done curing. I always send mine to get tested to find out what's in my weed too mainly because I want to ensure ppl that get my bud knows exactly what's there and how strong. Like @KarmaPaymentPlan said he's not a connoisseur of fine bud. And never have I heard anyone ask me for some of that brown bud lol. I will say he's very dedicated to his method though. But I'd put any of my worst bud against his and see who's they prefer


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 11, 2016)

KarmaPaymentPlan said:


> things ive noted
> -BobCajun doesnt smoke so he doesnt seem concerned to much on potency/quality
> -by not smoking he is growing for profit so trying to get his product out there is more important
> -by being profit driven he wants his weed to weigh the most possible to get the most out of it
> my thoughts this technique is not for the connoisseur


Well green buds have full starch content, unless the plants were left in darkness for at least 24 hours before chopping. The heat curing converts the starch to sugar and then the fermentation reduces the sugar by about half. That's a tradeoff between max weight and max potency. If I skipped the fermentation phase it would be max weight but considerably harsher. The heating pad won't get above 115-120 until the buds start getting close to dry anyway so there's no way to avoid the fermenting, unless I took the cover completely off or dried it in an oven instead.


----------



## KarmaPaymentPlan (Dec 11, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Well green buds have full starch content, unless the plants were left in darkness for at least 24 hours before chopping. The heat curing converts the starch to sugar and then the fermentation reduces the sugar by about half. That's a tradeoff between max weight and max potency. If I skipped the fermentation phase it would be max weight but considerably harsher. The heating pad won't get above 115-120 until the buds start getting close to dry anyway so there's no way to avoid the fermenting, unless I took the cover completely off or dried it in an oven instead.


didnt you ferment for the first time like last page....?
doesnt that just kinda prove my point? no point getting upset about it, you painted a very clear picture of what kind of producer you are


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 11, 2016)

KarmaPaymentPlan said:


> didnt you ferment for the first time like last page....?
> doesnt that just kinda prove my point? no point getting upset about it, you painted a very clear picture of what kind of producer you are


Yes, now I'm a journeyman fermenter.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 11, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Turned out well. Getting it wet again made it ferment, start putting out ammonia. It took 5 days total so I call it the 5 Day Cure. Smooth, rich Colombian.


Congrats you composted your buds, now they look like schwag. And a proper cure isn't done in 5 days , more like 5 weeks.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 12, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Congrats you composted your buds, now they look like schwag. And a proper cure isn't done in 5 days , more like 5 weeks.


Oh, sorry, I didn't realize that the world authority on curing was on the forum. Okay, just pretend the title is "pile of composting weed" then. Of course, no curing occurs after the material gets below 70% RH so unless you have some way of maintaining that RH for the 5 weeks you're just kidding yourself that any curing was involved. At about 60-65% RH what you're doing is called aging. Two different things. Aging is good, up to a point, but it's not curing, that's why it's called aging and not curing. See how it's two different words? If what you're doing is curing than please describe aging.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 12, 2016)

this is what wikipedia has to say. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curing_(food_preservation)
*Curing (food preservation)*
*Curing* is any of various food preservation and flavoring processes of foods such as meat, fish and vegetables, by the addition of combinations of salt, nitrates, nitrites,[1] or sugar, with the aim of drawing moisture out of the food by the process of osmosis. Many curing processes also involve smoking, spicing, or cooking. Dehydration was the earliest form of food curing.[1] Because curing increases the solute concentration in the food and hence decreases its water potential, the food becomes inhospitable for the microbe growth that causes food spoilage. Curing can be traced back to antiquity, and was the primary way of preserving meat and fish until the late 19th century.


aging is a little more involved. take your pick from the page:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageing_(disambiguation)

*Ageing (disambiguation)*

*Chemistry*

Polymer degradation, a change of polymer properties due to environmental factors
Precipitation hardening, a heat treatment of materials
Ostwald ripening, precipitate or deposit aging in chemistry
*Food preparation*

Aging of wine, the effect of time on wine
Barrel aging
Beef aging
Cheese aging
Hanging (meat)


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 12, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't realize that the world authority on curing was on the forum. Okay, just pretend the title is "pile of composting weed" then. Of course, no curing occurs after the material gets below 70% RH so unless you have some way of maintaining that RH for the 5 weeks you're just kidding yourself that any curing was involved. At about 60-65% RH what you're doing is called aging. Two different things. Aging is good, up to a point, but it's not curing, that's why it's called aging and not curing. See how it's two different words? If what you're doing is curing than please describe aging.


 I've heard differently on the RH percentages , Below 54% no curing goes on, If it's not the case then could you provide me a link to some info about the subject?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 12, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't realize that the world authority on curing was on the forum. Okay, just pretend the title is "pile of composting weed" then. Of course, no curing occurs after the material gets below 70% RH so unless you have some way of maintaining that RH for the 5 weeks you're just kidding yourself that any curing was involved. At about 60-65% RH what you're doing is called aging. Two different things. Aging is good, up to a point, but it's not curing, that's why it's called aging and not curing. See how it's two different words? If what you're doing is curing than please describe aging.


Boveta pack broseph. Keeps a perfect 62% humidity. between 60-65% isn't aging it's curing , you might need to read up.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 12, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Boveta pack broseph. Keeps a perfect 62% humidity. between 60-65% isn't aging it's curing , you might need to read up.


Do people really prefer weed stored at 62%? Yuck, too wet in my book. Everything seems to open up in the mid-50s, aroma wise, and that's my preference.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 12, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Do people really prefer weed stored at 62%? Yuck, too wet in my book. Everything seems to open up in the mid-50s, aroma wise, and that's my preference.


Boveta makes a 58% pack too, so if you prefer that go with that. Just gonna be a bit more dry, after curing for a month+ with a 63% pack the buds are crispy but still dank , they crack apart but still feel moist, to me that's a perfect cure, when the buds make a snap but still feel dank and not totally dried out.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 12, 2016)

The 62% is not 62% moisture content in the plant, 62% seems right at a nice spot to me with the Bovedas, I'd be worried of dipping below that cutoff for curing with anything less.

For me it's when a pile of crumbled calyx will kind of "ooze down the mountain" so to speak. They have a greasy molasses rate of tumbling down one another. Too dry and it will just crumble, too moist and it won't break up.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Dec 12, 2016)

This thread may have been better posted in the grow journal area... Just me, but I think the research into this matter would be better done and organized without all the bickering back and forth. I think the saying goes, if you ain't got nothin nice to say, don't say nothin at all.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Dec 12, 2016)

For all of you who are civil.. Well +rep to you


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 12, 2016)

Most people over dry. Weed is analogous to Burley when air cured. All you need do is meet the following conditions and it's almost impossible to screw up.


> Burley’s quality is influenced by moisture and temperature conditions inside the curing facility during the curing period. Steady or average daily humidity in the 72‐75% range is considered optimum for producing the quality of tobacco leaves currently desired by the industry. The optimum temperature is considered to be in a range of mean daily temperatures from 65 to 90˚F.
> source


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 12, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Most people over dry. Weed is analogous to Burley when air cured. All you need do is meet the following conditions and it's almost impossible to screw up.


But that is tobacco and you are curing cannabis, Two different things with two different objectives .


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 12, 2016)

what are the reasons curing takes a long time? the best i can understand, you dry it slow so there is enough time for chlorophyll can break down.

if it dries too fast, when internal moisture reaches a certain level, chlorophyll's break down stops.

so you don't want it to get dry until chlorophyll finishes breaking down.

how long that actually takes i don't know.

once that happens though, what else is happening over those many months that makes the weed better?

why is long better, what are you giving the bud a chance to do?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 12, 2016)

Cannabis is not analogous to Tobacco unless you are priming fan leaves to make cannagars...the tobacco industries goals are alot different than cannabis. You are also ignoring the fact that the tobacco has to put in a shit ton of additives to make their shit palatable and have a longer shelf life.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> what are the reasons curing takes a long time? the best i can understand, you dry it slow so there is enough time for chlorophyll can break down.
> 
> if it dries too fast, when internal moisture reaches a certain level, chlorophyll's break down stops.
> 
> ...


Decarboxylation.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 12, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Decarboxylation.


ahhh ok, that's right.

ok, so then if we try to decarboxylate fast at higher temps then terpenes and other type things break down?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 12, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> what are the reasons curing takes a long time? the best i can understand, you dry it slow so there is enough time for chlorophyll can break down.
> 
> if it dries too fast, when internal moisture reaches a certain level, chlorophyll's break down stops.
> 
> ...


It takes 3-4 weeks at room temperature.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2016)

http://www.chromatographyonline.com/investigating-solvent-purity-using-comprehensive-gas-chromatography-study-acetones

"Acetone is produced directly or indirectly from propylene. Approximately 83% of acetone is produced via the cumene process, as a result, acetone production is tied to phenol production. In the cumene process, benzene is alkylated with propylene to produce cumene, which is oxidized by air to produce phenol and acetone:"
http://www.chromatographyonline.com/lcgc/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=666757&sk=&date=& &pageID=2
List of 99% or better acetone analysis 21 brands

"All 21 acetone sources were found to contain four of the common acetone impurities expected; diacetone alcohol (2-pentanone,4-hydroxy-4-methyl-), mesityl oxide (3-penten-2-one,4-methyl-), phorone (2,5-heptadien-4-one,2,6-dimethyl-) and phenol"

"A large number and broad range ofdifferent chemical impurities were found, dependent upon the acetone source. These chemical impurities ranged in complexity from simple organic acids, alkanes and olefins, to a variety of substituted benzylcompounds (to highlight just a few)."


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 12, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> ahhh ok, that's right.
> 
> ok, so then if we try to decarboxylate fast at higher temps then terpenes and other type things break down?


Decarboxylating plant material, also alters the taste (roasted/toasted), which some find less agreeable, and of course decarboxylating also evaporates away the smaller Monoterpenes and Sequiterpenes alcohols, phenols, ketones, aldehydes, ethers, and esters.

Over 70% decarb leads THC to break down into CBN. 

https://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2016)

I cant even hang dry in 5 days where I live, let alone do a complete cure. RH is usually above 75% here. I have lost entire harvests from mold due to a dehumidifier that shut off while I was out of town, and even though I still had a fan going and much lower temperature than the OP's method it still was ruined. So it is very hard for me to believe stuffing a bunch of wet herb in a plastic box and heating it up with minimal ventilation and air movement would not completely ruin buds.
Bob, Would you mind posting a close up of an individual nug? And then crack one open and show what the insides look like?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I cant even hang dry in 5 days where I live, let alone do a complete cure. RH is usually above 75% here. I have lost entire harvests from mold due to a dehumidifier that shut off while I was out of town, and even though I still had a fan going and much lower temperature than the OP's method it still was ruined. So it is very hard for me to believe stuffing a bunch of wet herb in a plastic box and heating it up with minimal ventilation and air movement would not completely ruin buds.
> Bob, Would you mind posting a close up of an individual nug? And then crack one open and show what the insides look like?


Looks like the outside. I don't have any on hand now so you'll have to trust me. Seems like mold doesn't like temps above room much. The only time I saw a few spots was when I put a layer of parchment over top of the pile and the buds were still on the stalks and all the leaves weren't trimmed off yet. Using the manicured buds and nothing on top there was no sign of mold at all. I actually would be a lot more concerned about mold if I was doing it the popular way at room temp over several weeks. 

And there's just no point in stretching something out for weeks that can be done in 5 days. If there was some advantage then it might be worth the time and mold risk, but there's not. What's the advantage, green buds? I don't actually see that as a selling point. I might as well just freeze dry and have the same green buds in less time with no chance of mold. I suspect that they would be incredibly bulky though, being pretty much identical to when they were growing except for no water.


----------



## Dan Drews (Dec 13, 2016)

Bob - I've read you're entire thread, but I have one question I hope you won't mind - How old are you?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> http://www.chromatographyonline.com/investigating-solvent-purity-using-comprehensive-gas-chromatography-study-acetones
> 
> "Acetone is produced directly or indirectly from propylene. Approximately 83% of acetone is produced via the cumene process, as a result, acetone production is tied to phenol production. In the cumene process, benzene is alkylated with propylene to produce cumene, which is oxidized by air to produce phenol and acetone:"
> http://www.chromatographyonline.com/lcgc/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=666757&sk=&date=& &pageID=2
> ...


Yeah there's stuff in all solvents but what can you do? The way I look at it is that there's a lot more crud in the bud itself, and in tap water, and in Everclear, and in plant nutrients. I myself might be in some danger when making the extracts but people using them wouldn't be any worse off than if they drank some water right out of a tap. That stuff'll kill ya.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> Bob - I've read you're entire thread, but I have one question I hope you won't mind - How old are you?


12, why do you ask?


----------



## Dan Drews (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> 12, why do you ask?


It's a serious question, your age lends insight into how much time you've been exposed to life experiences. I've absorbed all your input on this subject which you'd have to agree has been met with a fair amount of skepticism from other growers. Is there a reason you don't want to share your age, assuming of course that 12 wasn't an honest answer?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah there's stuff in all solvents but what can you do? The way I look at it is that there's a lot more crud in the bud itself, and in tap water, and in Everclear, and in plant nutrients. I myself might be in some danger when making the extracts but people using them wouldn't be any worse off than if they drank some water right out of a tap. That stuff'll kill ya.


Really..water out of my tap will kill me?

Lets see..it rains, water droplets (one of the cleanest rains on earth (yes, it is)) fall through one of the cleanest air on earth (yes..it is). Falls onto my roof and down a pipe or two into a concrete water tank. From there via a pump it travels thru a filter and out into my glass. 
Kill me eh? I dont think so..


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Really..water out of my tap will kill me?
> 
> Lets see..it rains, water droplets (one of the cleanest rains on earth (yes, it is)) fall through one of the cleanest air on earth (yes..it is). Falls onto my roof and down a pipe or two into a concrete water tank. From there via a pump it travels thru a filter and out into my glass.
> Kill me eh? I dont think so..


How about in Detroit? Let's see you go to Detroit and drink tap water and stay alive.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

Dan Drews said:


> It's a serious question, your age lends insight into how much time you've been exposed to life experiences. I've absorbed all your input on this subject which you'd have to agree has been met with a fair amount of skepticism from other growers. Is there a reason you don't want to share your age, assuming of course that 12 wasn't an honest answer?


Because why should I? It's irrelevant. I showed people how to cure weed. A simple thanks would suffice.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> How about in Detroit? Let's see you go to Detroit and drink tap water and stay alive.


is it brown?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> is it brown?


Oh yeah, brown as fuck. Drink up. Full of minerals.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh yeah, brown as fuck. Drink up. Full of minerals.


should go well with your decarbed buds then.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> How about in Detroit? Let's see you go to Detroit and drink tap water and stay alive.


Detroit has amazing water, actually. I drank it and grew with it for many years.

I think you're thinking about Flint, MI. Flint's situation is the result of people trying to save time and money by circumventing the norm and reinventing the wheel, and they ended up with brown stuff in their bowls and toxic stuff in their bodies. 

Theirs is remarkably similar to your situation.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Detroit has amazing water, actually. I drank it and grew with it for many years.
> 
> I think you're thinking about Flint, MI. Flint's situation is the result of people trying to save time and money by circumventing the norm and reinventing the wheel, and they ended up with brown stuff in their bowls and toxic stuff in their bodies.
> 
> Theirs is remarkably similar to your situation.


Acetone is working for me so I use it. Less crud than 99% of the stuff in a liquor store. If you want to convert trim to soft black hash you need acetone. Alcohol will work but it's not as good a final product.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> If you want to convert trim to soft black hash you need acetone.


Why is your goal black hash though? You can make high grade nearly white or light yellow ice wax with just water and bubble bags...next to zero plant matter contaminants so your whole brown buds = better stance becomes a moot point. Acetone strips alot of extra crap from your flowers that isnt necessary which is why it turns black on you.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 13, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Why is your goal black hash though? You can make high grade nearly white or light yellow ice wax with just water and bubble bags...next to zero plant matter contaminants so your whole brown buds = better stance becomes a moot point. Acetone strips alot of extra crap from your flowers that isnt necessary which is why it turns black on you.


and why is it soft and not rock candy


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Why is your goal black hash though? You can make high grade nearly white or light yellow ice wax with just water and bubble bags...next to zero plant matter contaminants so your whole brown buds = better stance becomes a moot point. Acetone strips alot of extra crap from your flowers that isnt necessary which is why it turns black on you.


You can't get much bubble or dry sift from trim. It's not worth the trouble. I like hash that has the characteristics of Afghan or Indian hash. Seems less like "homemade".


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 13, 2016)

how have you come to learn all this Bob? is it your own original method?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> how have you come to learn all this Bob? is it your own original method?


As with most of my methodology, I developed it myself, based on what I could learn through research. BTW I noticed that at a department store you can get food dehydrators quite cheaply, under $100, and they have temperature adjustibility that seems to be in the right range, 95-160 F. I guess you would just keep the vents closed most of the way or put a tray of water in there with it or whatever. The temperature is right, you just need to maintain humidity. Probably be good to throw a towel over it to keep the temperature even and keep light out. If there's a fan you might need to disconnect it or reduce the speed. I should probably get one actually. A lot more compact than the plastic container. Apparently the one shown got bad reviews in Walmart so it's just for illustration. The plastic cracks apparently.





 source


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> You can't get much bubble or dry sift from trim. It's not worth the trouble. I like hash that has the characteristics of Afghan or Indian hash. Seems less like "homemade".


I think the black stuff you get from trim and acetone is called tar, not hash. Might still be able to get high from it. You can cut the middle man and just huff the acetone, though.

How's your front tooth, Bob? The abscessed one that you claimed was due to the immune suppression caused by smoking pot? As I recall, you lanced the boil that grew on your front gum. That was a few months ago. I'm hoping you saw a dentist since then and got it treated. I don't expect you did though. 

Science is a bitch when you treat it like a religion, Bob. Just saying.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> As with most of my methodology, I developed it myself, based on what I could learn through research. BTW I noticed that at a department store you can get food dehydrators quite cheaply, under $100, and they have temperature adjustibility that seems to be in the right range, 95-160 F. I guess you would just keep the vents closed most of the way or put a tray of water in there with it or whatever. The temperature is right, you just need to maintain humidity. Probably be good to throw a towel over it to keep the temperature even and keep light out. If there's a fan you might need to disconnect it or reduce the speed. I should probably get one actually. A lot more compact than the plastic container. Apparently the one shown got bad reviews in Walmart so it's just for illustration. The plastic cracks apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 13, 2016)

Terpenes are toxic.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think the black stuff you get from trim and acetone is called tar, not hash. Might still be able to get high from it. You can cut the middle man and just huff the acetone, though.
> 
> How's your front tooth, Bob? The abscessed one that you claimed was due to the immune suppression caused by smoking pot? As I recall, you lanced the boil that grew on your front gum. That was a few months ago. I'm hoping you saw a dentist since then and got it treated. I don't expect you did though.
> 
> Science is a bitch when you treat it like a religion, Bob. Just saying.


Still flares up when I smoke weed for several days. Too bad it's impossible to resist for very long. Seems to be improving though. Getting less puss than before. But you shouldn't knock the acetone black hash though. It's primo. Only me and Afghani people can get it.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 13, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Terpenes are toxic.


Indeed they are, li'l senile fungus, indeed they are.


----------



## tharoomman (Dec 13, 2016)

So I've read page 1 and 2. And 12- now.

I'm confused...troll?


Won't drying it out quick trap chlorophyll and cause bad taste?


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 13, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> As with most of my methodology, I developed it myself, based on what I could learn through research. BTW I noticed that at a department store you can get food dehydrators quite cheaply, under $100, and they have temperature adjustibility that seems to be in the right range, 95-160 F. I guess you would just keep the vents closed most of the way or put a tray of water in there with it or whatever. The temperature is right, you just need to maintain humidity. Probably be good to throw a towel over it to keep the temperature even and keep light out. If there's a fan you might need to disconnect it or reduce the speed. I should probably get one actually. A lot more compact than the plastic container. Apparently the one shown got bad reviews in Walmart so it's just for illustration. The plastic cracks apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually have a very similar dehydrator. reminds me of a time when I put a fresh bud in it trying to quick dry it for a smoke. I set the temp somewhere around 130/140 or so I think. I intentionally had it vented since the intention was to dry it rapidly. 

it was the worst of all quick methods I've tried. the bud looked decent and didn't lose too much mass but it wasn't potent at all, got zero effect from it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 13, 2016)

My next harvest I'm at least going to try to duplicate the procedure and see what happens. 

To put it lightly, I don't think the result will be the same quality as with the 6+ month cure method.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 13, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> My next harvest I'm at least going to try to duplicate the procedure and see what happens.
> 
> To put it lightly, I don't think the result will be the same quality as with the 6+ month cure method.


if you can and you're interested, set some aside and try the freeze dried method too. 

i've been reading through this thread https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=186222 

it spans several years with a number of people weighing in saying freeze drying is outstanding.

it could be a real nice thread, reporting on 3 types of cures and the results you got.


----------



## ismann (Dec 14, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Well green buds have full starch content, unless the plants were left in darkness for at least 24 hours before chopping.


Another myth...


----------



## tharoomman (Dec 14, 2016)

This guys gotta be trolling...does anyone want brown bud?? 

What confuses me even more is that people appear to be rationally talking to this op


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 14, 2016)

tharoomman said:


> This guys gotta be trolling...does anyone want brown bud??
> 
> What confuses me even more is that people appear to be rationally talking to this op


Yeah it's a crazy idea, buds with no chlorophyll, curing buds the same way as tobacco, all completely insane. Everybody knows that chlorophyll is the mellowest part. That's why everybody smokes green tobacco.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 14, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> if you can and you're interested, set some aside and try the freeze dried method too.
> 
> i've been reading through this thread https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=186222
> 
> ...


I've tried freezer dried before, I had a bit of a mold problem when I thawed the bud out due to condensation developing on the inside of the freezer bag after I removed it from the freezer. I could always try again though, no worries. 



tharoomman said:


> This guys gotta be trolling...does anyone want brown bud??
> 
> What confuses me even more is that people appear to be rationally talking to this op


My bud has a brownish tint to it, but for a different reason than OP's. Mine has been jarred for ten months now, and has been properly dried, cured, and aged in the jar. The smoke is amazing, even if brown.

BobCajun is saying his flue treatment produces the same end product, but without the long time process involved. This contention is where I find fault.

Even though he's a Google scientist I believe him to be capable of rational thought.



BobCajun said:


> Yeah it's a crazy idea, buds with no chlorophyll, curing buds the same way as tobacco, all completely insane. Everybody knows that chlorophyll is the mellowest part. That's why everybody smokes green tobacco.


Bob, I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt here. You know that I'd like to troll the living shit out of you but that I'm being civil. You never posted those before and after weights, and maybe you could also show the ash of a burning joint? I also wish you could get it tested, to show molds and before/after THC #s. I think you're culturing mold, degrading THC, and offgassing terpenes. But that's just a guess.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 14, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I've tried freezer dried before, I had a bit of a mold problem when I thawed the bud out due to condensation developing on the inside of the freezer bag after I removed it from the freezer. I could always try again though, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a simple scientific fact that starch enzymes double their rate of action for every 10 C rise above room temperature, up to a point where it starts degrading at about 50 C. So by raising the temperature by 20 C you quadruple the rate of curing. What would take 3 weeks at room temperature takes only about 5 days with a heating pad. While some people may not have electricity yet, since I do I might as well use it to get a timely rate of curing. Others? Who cares what they do? Frankly I shouldn't even have posted about this. Fortunately, people are so stupid it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 14, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Fortunately, people are so stupid it doesn't even matter.


Like when you gave dabbing advice, having never dabbed? I believe you recommended a 6 minute dab at 130c? Lol. You were even conceited enough to call me anti-science when I told you that was stupid.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 14, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Like when you gave dabbing advice, having never dabbed? I believe you recommended a 6 minute dab at 130c? Lol. You were even conceited enough to call me anti-science when I told you that was stupid.


Dream much?


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 14, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Dream much?


I dream enough. Were you dreaming when you started the thread on titanium nails decarbing better than glass? I remember you recommending people dab at temps below the vape pt.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 14, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> I dream enough. Were you dreaming when you started the thread on titanium nails decarbing better than glass? I remember you recommending people dab at temps below the vape pt.


Maybe, who knows and who cares?


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> (the abscessed tooth) Seems to be improving though. Getting less puss than before.


Getting less puss? When was the last time you were kissed by your sweetie? Do people back away when you talk due to bad breath?

Dude, abscessed teeth don't just get better. It is a low grade infection which goes a long way to explain why you complain of low energy. It's not the weed. Just not. 



BobCajun said:


> But you shouldn't knock the acetone black hash though. It's primo. Only me and Afghani people can get it.


Also, not -- just -- not -- going to make tar from trim using acetone. No reason for it. By the way, that acetone doesn't just go away when you boil or evaporate it off. They classify airborne acetone as air pollution.

Thoughtfully produced water - bubble hash is clean and consists of nearly perfect intact trichomes. For hash with terpene flavors, dry sift is good. Neither involves handling flammable solvent that contains who-knows what contaminants. 

Even 5-9's purity acetone will pick up contamination from your gloves and containers unless you are being super careful. Which, I suppose you would claim you are. 

Brown weed made in a warm, a humid cooler. (shudder)

Yuck to all of this. For your sake, I hope you are trolling. In which case, the laugh is on me and I'm already laughing. So its all good.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2016)

tharoomman said:


> This guys gotta be trolling...does anyone want brown bud??
> 
> What confuses me even more is that people appear to be rationally talking to this op


Trolling? I really hope so. I'll at least hand it to Bob that he gets a good laugh. Every time.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 14, 2016)

Abscesses need to be cut and/or scrapped out. They grow and eat. They dont go away.

Get it seen to and removed asap.

I had one the size of a 50 cent piece cut out of my gum once. Painful.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 14, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Abscesses need to be cut and/or scrapped out. They grow and eat. They dont go away.
> 
> Get it seen to and removed asap.
> 
> I had one the size of a 50 cent piece cut out of my gum once. Painful.


"Getting less puss than before"

It's been going on for months

(shudder)


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm having a good puss day today. I have to take it one puss day at a time. Scraped out huh? Guess I should look into that. But this expedited curing thing? It's not for everybody. It's like not everybody likes Cuban cigars.


----------



## CaliSmokes (Dec 14, 2016)

Lmfao. Bobby browns ! Regional Kush !


----------



## tharoomman (Dec 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> It's a simple scientific fact that starch enzymes double their rate of action for every 10 C rise above room temperature, up to a point where it starts degrading at about 50 C. So by raising the temperature by 20 C you quadruple the rate of curing. What would take 3 weeks at room temperature takes only about 5 days with a heating pad. While some people may not have electricity yet, since I do I might as well use it to get a timely rate of curing. Others? Who cares what they do? Frankly I shouldn't even have posted about this. Fortunately, people are so stupid it doesn't even matter.


We are stupid...it's just that these things you say go against the norm...and quite frankly, confuses me lol. If it is such a good method, why don't other people do it. Please cite if u can


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 15, 2016)

tharoomman said:


> We are stupid...it's just that these things you say go against the norm...and quite frankly, confuses me lol. If it is such a good method, why don't other people do it. Please cite if u can


My guess is that 99.9% of people simply imitate what they see on weed sites. I bothered to research the subject of curing, and since tobacco is the only other plant that people smoke that's where the information came from. People probably also are moldphobic and think high humidity would result in mold. Personally I don't care how others prepare their weed, I just showed how I do mine. I'm not trying to convince anyone to imitate me. If you want green weed that's your business.I simply showed that it's relatively quick and easy to get brown weed if you want to try something different.


----------



## CaliSmokes (Dec 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> My guess is that 99.9% of people simply imitate what they see on weed sites. I bothered to research the subject of curing, and since tobacco is the only other plant that people smoke that's where the information came from. People probably also are moldphobic and think high humidity would result in mold. Personally I don't care how others prepare their weed, I just showed how I do mine. I'm not trying to convince anyone to imitate me. If you want green weed that's your business.I simply showed that it's relatively quick and easy to get brown weed if you want to try something different.


You're either a really good troll or completely delusional.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> My guess is that 99.9% of people simply imitate what they see on weed sites. I bothered to research the subject of curing, and since tobacco is the only other plant that people smoke that's where the information came from. People probably also are moldphobic and think high humidity would result in mold. Personally I don't care how others prepare their weed, I just showed how I do mine. I'm not trying to convince anyone to imitate me. If you want green weed that's your business.I simply showed that it's relatively quick and easy to get brown weed if you want to try something different.


How are tobacco leaf and cannabis flower similar? How are they different? What are the pharmacologically active ingredients in each? 

Are there other methods to cure tobacco? How do they differ in product quality from the flue treatment? How does tobacco leaf curing in whole differ from cannabis flower curing? 

Just some questions to spur some thoughts...


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 15, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> How are tobacco leaf and cannabis flower similar? How are they different? What are the pharmacologically active ingredients in each?
> 
> Are there other methods to cure tobacco? How do they differ in product quality from the flue treatment? How does tobacco leaf curing in whole differ from cannabis flower curing?
> 
> Just some questions to spur some thoughts...


I guess that's something for you to spend your time on. From experience, I can say that weed changes color a little slower than tobacco. Aside from that, pretty much the same.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 15, 2016)

CaliSmokes said:


> You're either a really good troll or completely delusional.


Thanks for the diagnosis, Dr Putz. My unsolicited diagnosis of you is bipolar gay.


----------



## CaliSmokes (Dec 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Thanks for the diagnosis, Dr Putz. My unsolicited diagnosis of you is bipolar gay.


 Thanks for the diagnosis Nurse Jackie, what strain would you prescribe? Oh how about some that Bobby browns? Does it come already pre heated or so I need to throw it in the microwave for a few minutes?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 15, 2016)

CaliSmokes said:


> Thanks for the diagnosis Nurse Jackie, what strain would you prescribe? Oh how about some that Bobby browns? Does it come already pre heated or so I need to throw it in the microwave for a few minutes?


And you're manic defective.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I guess that's something for you to spend your time on. From experience, I can say that weed changes color a little slower than tobacco. Aside from that, pretty much the same.


Have you ever actually cured cannabis before? Or even tobacco? Or is all this basically conjecture based on some light Google reading? 

I'll presume the latter.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 15, 2016)

What Bob is doing isnt really flu drying/ curing either as his temps are nowhere near what they use for Tobacco, I dont know why we all keep comparing tobacco to Cannabis ..they are not the same but for the purpose of flue curing tobacco here is an explanation for those who carnt be bothered to look.

*c) Flue Curing:*

1. Flue curing is followed in the production of high grade cigarette type tobacco.
2. Tobacco is cured under artificial heat in flue curing barns.
3. The leaves are tied in a log of three by their stalks and hanged on the bamboos in the barn.
4. When the barn is loaded, it is closed and fire is set in the oven.
5. The curing process is completed in three stages –

*a) Yellowing of Leaves:*

i) The temperature of the barn raised upto 310C for three hours.
ii) Then temperature is quickly raised to 520C and held for 30 min.
iii) Then temperature is again reduced to 310C by drawing of the fire and opening the ventilators.
iv) During this stage leaves give off moisture and becomes yellow in colour.

*b) Fixing of Colour:*

i) The temperature of barn is raised slowly to 490C and air is allowed freely.
ii) The leaves are kept at this temperature for 30 hours.
iii) The colour of leaves get fixed and they cured.

*c) Drying of Leaves:*

i) The temperature of barn is raised again to 600C to 770C for 20 hours
ii) The midribs and leaf stalks get dry and curing is completed
iii) The moisture content of cured leaves should be between 8 to 18%.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 15, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> What Bob is doing isnt really flu drying/ curing either as his temps are nowhere near what they use for Tobacco, I dont know why we all keep comparing tobacco to Cannabis ..they are not the same but for the purpose of flue curing tobacco here is an explanation for those who carnt be bothered to look.
> 
> *c) Flue Curing:*
> 
> ...


Just leave the 0 off the end of every temperature and you'll be reading it correctly. It's apparently supposed to be a degree symbol but the page you got it from made a typo. Unless of course you think they liked to bake their barns. 52 C is 125 F, which is the temperature I stated. The other part should be 38 C, not 31, which is only 88 F. It also takes longer than they say there. You have to read more than one page.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 15, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Just leave the 0 off the end of every temperature and you'll be reading it correctly. It's apparently supposed to be a degree symbol but the page you got it from made a typo. Unless of course you think they liked to bake their barns. 52 C is 125 F, which is the temperature I stated. The other part should be 38 C, not 31, which is only 88 F. It also takes longer than they say there. You have to read more than one page.


You sure its a typo ?

You would of reserched the topic more than me so ill take ur word for it


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 16, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> You sure its a typo ?
> 
> You would of reserched the topic more than me so ill take ur word for it


Well maybe it's not a typo. Maybe tobacco farmers really do heat their barns to 520 C. That's only 968 F. They can sterilize the barn at the same time as they cure their tobacco, plus if they stick a cow in there they can have roast beef.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 16, 2016)

Tis sad that folks don't get this, most stuck in the mob mentality of what good weed is.

There are many different ways to ferment and cure, when I designed and built my fermentation chamber I studied not only tobacco but tea leaves as well. Hell we even make our own sauerkraut and apple cider vinegar ,,,, fermentation is fun 

More folks should be experimenting with this and discovering things,,,,, like it changes the high and can make it much more intense. I recently got into makin Malawi Cobb's and while there is no bag appeal to em the high is incredible


----------



## tharoomman (Dec 16, 2016)

tharoomman said:


> We are stupid...it's just that these things you say go against the norm...and quite frankly, confuses me lol. If it is such a good method, why don't other people do it. Please cite if u can


Hehe...bad typo...it's not 'we are stupid'.. It's ' we aren't stupid ..


----------



## tharoomman (Dec 16, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/different-curing-methods.892/

Here is an old thread where they reference OPs curing method...OP of the old thread cites source as Grow Bible I think...

I'm jus not gonna spend much time looking into this topic as I doubt I'll ever try this method. But at least it appears there is some validity to his claims...and I suppose it's not any stranger than Water Curing. Also something I'll never try lol.


As an afterthought question, OP, could you please tell me the benifits of curing this way?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 16, 2016)

The benefit is speed. As I mentioned, you could get similar results at room temperature and 72-75% RH but it would take weeks as opposed to days. The benefits compared to the simple drying used by the majority of producers would be less harshness, higher potency, better flavor and aroma. I would recommend chopping at the end of the dark period when using this method, because it converts starch to sugar. Therefore best to start with reduced starch levels to avoid too much sugar content. That's what I'm going to try next time. Chopping after 24 hours of light made too much sugar.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis sad that folks don't get this, most stuck in the mob mentality of what good weed is.
> 
> There are many different ways to ferment and cure, when I designed and built my fermentation chamber I studied not only tobacco but tea leaves as well. Hell we even make our own sauerkraut and apple cider vinegar ,,,, fermentation is fun
> 
> More folks should be experimenting with this and discovering things,,,,, like it changes the high and can make it much more intense. I recently got into makin Malawi Cobb's and while there is no bag appeal to em the high is incredible


I get why people ferment (its been done for thousands of years). Traditional curing looks very interesting. Ive tried buried before.

I just dont see why anyone would want to rush their cure and in doing so claim its better than the "accepted" way when they have never had or practiced the "accepted" way.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> The benefit is speed. As I mentioned, you could get similar results at room temperature and 72-75% RH but it would take weeks as opposed to days. The benefits compared to the simple drying used by the majority of producers would be less harshness, higher potency, better flavor and aroma. I would recommend chopping at the end of the dark period when using this method, because it converts starch to sugar. Therefore best to start with reduced starch levels to avoid too much sugar content. That's what I'm going to try next time. Chopping after 24 hours of light made too much sugar.


Can you please try next time a "normal" curing method. It gives you a base line. Dont even bother trying for a long cure just 6 months should be enough to give you a baseline


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 17, 2016)

how would a scientist cure weed? If you hired a bunch of PHDs to figure out the best way. what would they do?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 17, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Can you please try next time a "normal" curing method. It gives you a base line. Dont even bother trying for a long cure just 6 months should be enough to give you a baseline


Pretty unlikely.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 17, 2016)

the methods in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/different-curing-methods.892/ apparently are taken from Ed Rosenthal.

the OP's method is an accepted, practiced method. you might not like it but it's not like he just pulled it out of his butt.

not liking a method doesn't mean it's not legitimate.

when i started reading this thread, i thought his cure was unconventional. but it turns out it is a conventional way of curing, only it's not widely used.

whether it's a good cure compared to others it one thing, but the cure itself is legitimate based on the fact that people widely acknowledged to be experts like Ed Rosenthal and Mel Frank recognized it as a cure.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 17, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> the methods in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/different-curing-methods.892/ apparently are taken from Ed Rosenthal.
> 
> the OP's method is an accepted, practiced method. you might not like it but it's not like he just pulled it out of his butt.
> 
> ...


And in the link you quoted (a good read BTW- cheers,) Bricktop said- "temperatures (higher than about 80 (F) degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product."


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Your weed will look and smell like mine, when it's done in a year.


My last year's outdoor has been curing for over a year and it doesn't look anything like yours


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 20, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My last year's outdoor has been curing for over a year and it doesn't look anything like yours


You neglected the 72-75% RH for the first 8 weeks.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> You neglected the 72-75% RH for the first 8 weeks.


So you're able to write this shit without even the benefit of being stoned?

Amazing


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 20, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So you're able to write this shit without even the benefit of being stoned?
> 
> Amazing


You can tell if a person's stoned anywhere on earth huh? You didn't cure shit, that was your problem right there.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 20, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> You can tell if a person's stoned anywhere on earth huh? You didn't cure shit, that was your problem right there.


Your problem was that you did cure shit, and then insisted that everyone else was doing it wrong

I judge cannabis contests in the state of Oregon, and your dope looks like crap


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 21, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Your problem was that you did cure shit, and then insisted that everyone else was doing it wrong
> 
> I judge cannabis contests in the state of Oregon, and your dope looks like crap


That's because you're a typical Oregonian, you don't know shit about the subject of curing, you just imitate the last stoner who also knew nothing about curing. I was entirely correct if I said everyone else was doing it wrong. Now if you stop claiming to have cured something when you obviously didn't then I wouldn't have a reason to contradict you, dumb Oregonian bugger.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

Dude, we were rocking the Ronco food dehydraters decades ago. You offer it as a concept in here like you're fresh wet behind the ears, catch up, nothing you're doing is groundbreaking or even sought after. There's a reason that 0% of the entries at emerald cup weren't cured via this method, but lemme guess, they're all doing it wrong.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 21, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Dude, we were rocking the Ronco food dehydraters decades ago. You offer it as a concept in here like you're fresh wet behind the ears, catch up, nothing you're doing is groundbreaking or even sought after. There's a reason that 0% of the entries at emerald cup weren't cured via this method, but lemme guess, they're all doing it wrong.


Did I say use a food dehydrater as is? Pretty sure I said to control the humidity and put a towel over it to even out the heat. I only suggested it as a possible alternative anyway. You just can't read or cure. Now if by "cure" you mean "dry and stick in a jar" then okay fine you cured your weed. Otherwise, no, you didn't cure shit. If your definition of cured is correct then I could cure weed in a microwave.

"There's a reason that 0% of the entries at emerald cup weren't cured via this method, but lemme guess, they're all doing it wrong." Yeah, you finally got something right. See the problem is that you as a judge don't know what's good and what's bad. All you've ever smoked is what's bad so how would you even know what good is like? Anyone with any sense would see a green bud and immediately say I ain't smoking that shit. The fact that you didn't say that but instead actually smoked the shit and said it was good only shows how ignorant you really are. Now go smoke some green tobacco, I'm sure you'll find it delightful. You'll probably rate it A+, because you're a classless Philistine.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

I cannot see how anyone can take you seriously when you pitch high heat speed cures and modified food dehydrators.

You have speed heat cured your weed how many times again, one? Yet you know more than how many hundreds of entries at emerald cup?


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 21, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I cannot see how anyone can take you seriously when you pitch high heat speed cures and modified food dehydrators.
> 
> You have speed heat cured your weed how many times again, one? Yet you know more than how many hundreds of entries at emerald cup?


Let's just say that I've heat cured infinitely more times than YOU have. Now my question to you is how many times have you smoked heat cured weed? If the answer is zero, and we both know it is, then you have no basis to criticize the results of heat curing, now do you? Guess that makes you a common troll, troll. You're like a person who never drank champagne and who is drinking American beer saying this is the nectar of the gods and champagne sucks compared to this, even though I've never actually tasted it in my miserable fucking Oregonian life.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Let's just say that I've heat cured infinitely more times than YOU have.


So to reiterate you've used your method a total of 1 time?

And no I've rushed a dry/cure many many times which was required to learn that there is no way to speed this part of the process up. You either sacrifice quality to have it now via your methods or learn there's a better way by trying what others who have great product, success, reputation are doing, emulate greatness.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 21, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> So to reiterate you've used your method a total of 1 time?
> 
> And no I've rushed a dry/cure many many times which was required to learn that there is *no way to speed this part of the process up.* You either sacrifice quality to have it now via your methods or learn there's a better way by trying what others who have great product, success, reputation are doing, emulate greatness.


You'd be wrong if you assume that, there is a way


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

RM3 said:


> You'd be wrong if you assume that, there is a way


There is no free lunch.. so what are the trade-offs for this expedited cure?

Are bystanders to assume this is your condoning of Bob's methods RM3?


----------



## dstroy (Dec 21, 2016)

I've heat cured my own tobacco many times before (when I was still smoking pipe tobacco) and it still takes at least a couple weeks and usually a month, sometimes more to do it properly, what with the drying, and then the slow increase of temperature over weeks, and checking for color changes. I wouldn't do what you're doing though.

If you are doing this in a couple of days, you're doing a good job at decarboxylating your weed which would make it great for pasta or cookies or tinctures. But I wouldn't buy it loose in a bag.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 21, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> There is no free lunch.. so what are the trade-offs for this expedited cure?
> 
> Are bystanders to assume this is your condoning of Bob's methods RM3?


None, maintains taste & smell if done right and increases overall effect, cause it changes a few things, but basically a 6 month cure in 2 hours.

@Friction1957 was at my house this past weekend and smoked a bowl of my 2 hour cured Holy fuck, so he can comment on it 

condoning? Yes, as there are many known different ways to cure and he is experimentin with a way to mimic one of em in a different way. He is also not tellin anyone else to do it but rather sharing his results. I like experiments, tis how we discover things


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm all about experiments, but I'm not about shitting on proven methods while touting some one-off accident as some know-all formula. (this assumes Bob's weed tastes/smokes any good)

No trade-offs, but it's not the same, then something is broken 'cause that's usually not how physics works.

Please do share this "2hour" 6month cure formula...


----------



## RM3 (Dec 21, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm all about experiments, but I'm not about shitting on proven methods while touting some one-off accident as some know-all formula. (this assumes Bob's weed tastes/smokes any good)
> 
> No trade-offs, but it's not the same, then something is broken 'cause that's usually not how physics works.
> 
> Please do share this "2hour" 6month cure formula...


I'm not yet ready to write the ditty on it and would not muck up Bob's thread with it 

But there is a very well known treat known as a Malawi Cobb which involves curing da weed in a leaves of a corn cobb (how it has been done in Africa for centuries) and there is a guy over at ICMAG that has figured out a new way of doin it that works very well. I have mimicked his method and was very impressed with the outcome. I then experimented to discover a way to do it without the corn part and was successful and others (at my site) have done it and confirmed the results


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

the cob method is hardly a 6mo cure in 2hrs, been there done that


----------



## RM3 (Dec 21, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> the cob method is hardly a 6mo cure in 2hrs, been there done that


that is correct and Tang's method takes a couple of weeks


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I'm not yet ready to write the ditty on it and would not muck up Bob's thread with it


Kind of like standing outside of Edison's barn with the T5 & COB array while he is busting his balls on incandescent failed attempt 9,999 aint it?


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 21, 2016)

I love this thread.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 21, 2016)

My main issue is that the OP has never actually cured anything, yet he feels the need to comment on it as if he is an expert on the subject. The guy said himself that he used to dry in the microwave, and now he basically uses a heater to speed dry. The bud looks like it's already been vaped.

The OP doesn't have the supply/patience/know-how to even have a control sample for his "experimentation" , and then he throws out made up percentages and focuses on chlorophyll coloring and enzymatic reactions to justify this shitty method. The cure is about way more than just coloring or starch content.

I myself have said that I'm willing to try this flue treatment when I pull my next harvest in, that's more than the OP is willing to do.

You can't do an experiment without a control and then declare your method superior, without a control, all the while clinging to the tenets of science while completely ignoring the method.

Unfathomable. Inconceivable.

And @RM3 you at least have a history for comparison so you know if the "experiment" is working, you've actually cured in different ways and tried them out. You actually had cured bud before. @BobCajun went from microwaving the buds to flue curing and declared tradition was for the "philistines", all the while citing enzymatic starch reaction times at various temps, and not controlling his own experiment.

That about sums it up. Off to roll a joint of my green uncured philistine pot.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 21, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> And @RM3 you at least have a history for comparison so you know if the "experiment" is working, you've actually cured in different ways and tried them out. You actually had cured bud before.


I've also been bashed a bunch for presentin some of my findings here


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 21, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I've also been bashed a bunch for presentin some of my findings here


I myself have given you flack about experimental control, I'll admit.

But you don't call the whole site Philistines when they disagree with you. 

And your bud actually looks good, I'd smoke it if offered, and offer some of my own in return.


----------



## ismann (Dec 21, 2016)

What good is shitty, brown weed if no one buys it? No one I know would ever buy brown weed. I think BobCajun smoked too much mold and his gums and brain are being rotted away.

Tons of brown weed like his in Jamaica and connoisseurs don't touch it.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 21, 2016)

The joke is that within a year or two I predict you'll see most people using a method similar to mine and they'll be looking back at green bud days as the dark ages of weed. The situation will be reversed, where nobody will buy green weed.

Look at the difference in just 2 days? It's so quick and easy that why would anyone not do it? And if you consider 100 F to be extreme conditions then never go to Arizona. Producers who don't have the decency to de-green their weed are just lazy and inconsiderate.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2016)

MMM...partially rotted weed. Yummm.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 21, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I've also been bashed a bunch for presentin some of my findings here


That's how you know when you're on the bleeding edge. In BobCajun's case, I think he's trolling a bit with his attitude. Or he's just one curmudgeonly bastard.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> That's how you know when you're on the bleeding edge. In BobCajun's case, I think he's trolling a bit with his attitude. Or he's just one curmudgeonly bastard.


I think he is just young and impatient.

Reminds me a bit of my kids when they were in their late teens.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 21, 2016)

RM3 said:


> None, maintains taste & smell if done right and increases overall effect, cause it changes a few things, but basically a 6 month cure in 2 hours.
> 
> @Friction1957 was at my house this past weekend and smoked a bowl of my 2 hour cured Holy fuck, so he can comment on it
> 
> condoning? Yes, as there are many known different ways to cure and he is experimentin with a way to mimic one of em in a different way. He is also not tellin anyone else to do it but rather sharing his results. I like experiments, tis how we discover things


Gotta admit, out of all the amazing stuff I smoked with @RM3 last weekend that bowl of HF still stands out. Couldn't believe that it was a 2 hour cure, it was as if it had months in a jar. Potent, tasty and smooth.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> Gotta admit, out of all the amazing stuff I smoked with @RM3 last weekend that bowl of HF still stands out. Couldn't believe that it was a 2 hour cure, it was as if it had months in a jar. Potent, tasty and smooth.


Im guessing he started out by pouring bolling water on the roots...then??


----------



## RM3 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im guessing he started out by pouring bolling water on the roots...then??


Always


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im guessing he started out by pouring bolling water on the roots...then??


yup, I do it with every one of my plants too.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh I'm curmudgeony because I respond in kind to numbnutses? I'm just trying to be like the Pres-elect.


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 21, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Oh I'm curmudgeony because I respond in kind to numbnutses? I'm just trying to be like the Pres-elect.


That explains a lot


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 21, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Always


what does boiling water on roots do? please share.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 21, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> what does boiling water on roots do? please share.


Starts the curing process early.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Starts the curing process early.


sort of like drowning the plants so they turn sugar into alcohol or something like that?


----------



## Friction1957 (Dec 21, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> sort of like drowning the plants so they turn sugar into alcohol or something like that?


More like killing the roots instantly and then eating the stored resources in the sinks to finish off.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Friction1957 said:


> More like killing the roots instantly and then eating the stored resources in the sinks to finish off.


oh ok, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

One thing's for sure, you won't get rid of any chlorophyll in 2 hours. It takes 12 hours before it even starts to yellow. Sorry RM3, just the facts of the matter.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> One thing's for sure, you won't get rid of any chlorophyll in 2 hours. It takes 12 hours before it even starts to yellow. Sorry RM3, just the facts of the matter.


Never said it did 
1st pic before, 2nd pic after
.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2016)

Pouring boiling water on the roots is a great way to fade your plants fast. They do not wilt like they would if you just cut them down.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Never said it did
> 1st pic before, 2nd pic after
> .
> View attachment 3859000 View attachment 3859001


Does look a little better. One easy way to improve bud without really curing it is to leach it with water. That gets rid of most of the harmful stuff right there. Not the chlorophyll but a lot of other stuff. It also increases potency by reducing overall weight while retaining all of the THC. Another easy way to improve quality is by giving 12-24 hours darkness before chopping. That gets rid of almost all of the starch and again reduces overall weight while retaining THC. These techniques depend on weather you want max weight or max quality.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Does look a little better. One easy way to improve bud without really curing it is to leach it with water. That gets rid of most of the harmful stuff right there. Not the chlorophyll but a lot of other stuff. It also increases potency by reducing overall weight while retaining all of the THC.


Still tweakin the process, why I'm not ready to disclose it yet


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Still tweakin the process, why I'm not ready to disclose it yet


Not really any other way to get rid of chlorophyll than either keeping the material at 72-75% RH at room temp for 2 weeks or at 100 F for 2 days. If chlorophyll doesn't bother you then fine.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 22, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Still tweakin the process, why I'm not ready to disclose it yet


Does it involve lasers and ball bearings?


----------



## RM3 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Does it involve lasers and ball bearings?


Nope


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Not really any other way to get rid of chlorophyll than either keeping the material at 72-75% RH at room temp for 2 weeks or at 100 F for 2 days. If chlorophyll doesn't bother you then fine.


Chlorophyll is green, yes?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 22, 2016)

I think chloroplasts are green as a result of chlorophyll but what about plants that are purple/black/red?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

As long as they're not green. Ugh, I hate that green stuff. It's all over my plants and won't come off...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I cure, but just like the above two posts Quotes i let it take time. Whats a few months to get great tasting buds? Ive got some that are approaching a year curing atm and have had some cure for over two years.
> 
> If your drying/curing in 90% humidity in that kind of heat beware of mold.
> 
> Dry it anyway you want OP but dont be saying none of us cure our harvest. Thats just a silly thing to say.


Mold likes cold.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

Precisely, mold likes cold, which is why at 100 F and higher it becomes rare. It would be negligent to dry weed at room temp. 

And in response to "Dry it anyway you want OP but dont be saying none of us cure our harvest. Thats just a silly thing to say." Okay, you do cure your harvest, but only in the same sense as "curing" concrete or fish. Not in the same sense as curing tobacco though.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Precisely, mold likes cold, which is why at 100 F and higher it becomes rare. It would be negligent to dry weed at room temp.
> 
> And in response to "Dry it anyway you want OP but dont be saying none of us cure our harvest. Thats just a silly thing to say." Okay, you do cure your harvest, but only in the same sense as "curing" concrete or fish. Not in the same sense as curing tobacco though.


How long have you been growing? 

How many successful harvests? 

Merely curious...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your right as far as im concerned. Op is drying at room temps (round 40c) and then at slightly higher than room temps (round 50ish C).
> 
> He probably isnt decarbing either as I dont think his temps are high enough.
> 
> ...


My decarb method for butter weed is super easy.

Pre-heat oven to 300 F. 
Spread weed out on a sheet of aluminum foil.
Turn off oven.
Put weed in oven. (some heat will be lost)
Come back after oven has slowly cooled. (1+ hrs)


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> How long have you been growing?
> 
> How many successful harvests?
> 
> Merely curious...


Objection. Counsel is badgering the OP.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 22, 2016)

Overruled.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's some more accurate curing conditions. Turns out the RH can be lower than the 72-75% I got from another source. It also says that below 60 F very little loss of chlorophyll takes place.

"Although proper harvest timing is important, the most critical factors that lead to green tobacco occur in the barn. Properly cured tobacco requires mean daily temperatures of 65° to 90°F, mean daily relative humidity of 65 to 70%, and a minimum airflow of 15 ft/min (0.17 mph)."
source


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Objection. Counsel is badgering the OP.


OP attempting to change subject, but I'm sure the jury would like the question answered.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> OP attempting to change subject, but I'm sure the jury would like the question answered.


I don't feel like putting such details out in public, thanks.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Here's some more accurate curing conditions. Turns out the RH can be lower than the 72-75% I got from another source. It also says that below 60 F very little loss of chlorophyll takes place.
> 
> "Although proper harvest timing is important, the most critical factors that lead to green tobacco occur in the barn. Properly cured tobacco requires mean daily temperatures of 65° to 90°F, mean daily relative humidity of 65 to 70%, and a minimum airflow of 15 ft/min (0.17 mph)."
> source



Those are nearly the exact conditions that I dry in: 65°, 60-65%RH, a tiny bit of airflow. Once the bud is around 60% RH in the jar, then it is good to go, and the wait for the cure begins.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> I don't feel like putting such details out in public, thanks.


We like it better when you put out.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Those are nearly the exact conditions that I dry in: 65°, 60-65%RH, a tiny bit of airflow. Once the bud is around 60% RH in the jar, then it is good to go, and the wait for the cure begins.


Yeah but you have to keep it at 65-70% RH for 2 weeks for yellowing to occur at room temp. If you bothered to heat it to 100 F it would be done in 2 days, but that would be insane, right?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> ...
> 
> 
> It would be negligent to dry weed at room temp.
> ...





BobCajun said:


> "Although proper harvest timing is important, the most critical factors that lead to green tobacco occur in the barn. Properly cured tobacco requires mean daily temperatures of 65° to 90°F, mean daily relative humidity of 65 to 70%, and a minimum airflow of 15 ft/min (0.17 mph)."
> source





BobCajun said:


> Not in the same sense as curing tobacco though.



???


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> We like it better when you put out.


Too bad. It's irrelevant anyway.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> ???


What, you failed reading comprehension?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> Yeah but you have to keep it at 65-70% RH for 2 weeks for yellowing to occur at room temp. If you bothered to heat it to 100 F it would be done in 2 days, but that would be insane, right?


I guess you're trying to rush this process, more power to you.

I'm not worried about yellowing, or browning. I'm worried about slowly getting the RH of the bud down, preventing mold and undesirables, preserving terps and oils, and then allowing it to slowly age. The color change is a result of these processes, I'm not forcing a color change via increased heat.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 22, 2016)

BobCajun said:


> What, you failed reading comprehension?


You bashed room temp, then posted that properly cured tobacco is, on average, near room temp.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 22, 2016)

Properly cured tobacco isn't done anywhere near room temp. And I'm pretty sure that mold likes right around 70f or so best, at least in my limited experience it does. And tobacco leaves are also fermented to reduce ammonia content. I'm not sure I know of anyone that ferments their flowers or trimmings.

But yeah, decarboxylating is obviously a thing, and in the process of doing that you're destroying some of the stuff that makes the plant green. And also like I said before, I'm sure it makes great edibles but I won't be buying any loose in a bag, because it looks like leftover stuff from my vaporizer.

Also, according to the dude (Richard stoner of agrihouse inc) who built the thing that NASA takes up into space to grow different kinds of plants, plain water doesn't leech out nutrient salts, rather it encourages plants to use any surplus salts left over from fertilizers. But the best way to prevent buildup of nutrient salts is to not use too much.


----------



## BobCajun (Dec 22, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> You bashed room temp, then posted that properly cured tobacco is, on average, near room temp.


Yeah but most tobacco is flue cured. Would they do that if it was not a good thing to do? I never bashed room temp. Room is one of my favorite temps. It's just too low for timely curing and encourages mold.


----------



## SaltyNuts (Dec 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis sad that folks don't get this, most stuck in the mob mentality of what good weed is.
> 
> There are many different ways to ferment and cure, when I designed and built my fermentation chamber I studied not only tobacco but tea leaves as well. Hell we even make our own sauerkraut and apple cider vinegar ,,,, fermentation is fun
> 
> More folks should be experimenting with this and discovering things,,,,, like it changes the high and can make it much more intense. I recently got into makin Malawi Cobb's and while there is no bag appeal to em the high is incredible


most people would think brown weed is crazy talk, but I kind of miss the quality Colombian dark brown weed from the 80's. A product of a fermentation cure technique.


----------



## SaltyNuts (Dec 27, 2016)

if you can get away from commercial concerns there's a lot you can play around with for your own head


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2016)

dstroy said:


> Properly cured tobacco isn't done anywhere near room temp. And I'm pretty sure that mold likes right around 70f or so best, at least in my limited experience it does.


Nope. Mold likes cold. 
Growing cannabis outdoors taught me that. I lost at least 1/4 lb this year & had to chop before they were done. It's a tad harsh, even after a proper cure. But it makes great butter when boiled 4+ hrs to minimize "green" taste.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 27, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope. Mold likes cold.
> Growing cannabis outdoors taught me that. I lost at least 1/4 lb this year & had to chop before they were done. It's a tad harsh, even after a proper cure. But it makes great butter when boiled 4+ hrs to minimize "green" taste.
> View attachment 3862205


yeah. 

http://www.fsec.ucf.edu/en/consumer/buildings/basics/moldgrowth.htm

"Unfortunately, most molds grow very well at the same temperatures that humans prefer."

So, just because molds grow in the cold doesn't mean that they don't like other temperatures better.


----------

